# -- Bitte löschen --

## ConiKost

-- Bitte löschen --

----------

## slick

Nö!   :Razz:   :Wink: 

Solange noch keiner darauf geantwortet hat kannst Du Deine eigenen Posts (bzw. Threads) selbst löschen. Jetzt natürlich nicht mehr, aber rein zur Erklärung für Forums-Neulinge kann man es jetzt ja auch stehen lassen.

verschoben nach DiskussionsforumLast edited by slick on Mon Sep 25, 2006 10:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *slick wrote:*   

> Nö!   
> 
> Solange noch keiner was darauf geschrieben hat kannst Du Deine eigenen Posts selbst löschen. Jetzt natürlich nicht mehr, aber rein zur Erklärung für Forums-Neulinge kann man es jetzt ja auch stehen lassen.
> 
> verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

 

LOL

----------

## ConiKost

 *slick wrote:*   

> Nö!   
> 
> Solange noch keiner darauf geantwortet hat kannst Du Deine eigenen Posts (bzw. Threads) selbst löschen. Jetzt natürlich nicht mehr, aber rein zur Erklärung für Forums-Neulinge kann man es jetzt ja auch stehen lassen.
> 
> verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

 

Bist du dir da sicher? Ich habe vorhin geschaut und keinen Löschbutton gesehen? oO

----------

## xraver

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> -- Bitte löschen --

 

...der Sinn deiner Aktion?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   -- Bitte löschen -- 
> 
> ...der Sinn deiner Aktion?

 

Wahrscheinlich konnte er das Problem während dem Posten selbst lösen...

Tobi

----------

## BuLLy

Jetzt löscht es doch endlich  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *BuLLy wrote:*   

> Jetzt löscht es doch endlich 

 

Jetzt erst recht nicht... ein Thread mit >5 Posts hat ja einen gewissen Wissensgehalt!   :Wink: 

Ach, ich liebe Montage ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## return13

*Wissen hinzufüg*

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

- *Mehr Wissen raus nehmen als drinn ist*

- Postcount ++1

- Sinnlos genutzte Arbeitszeit +20sekunden

-  :Mr. Green:   :Laughing: 

STiGMaTa

Uebrigens.... Sollte man diesen Thread nicht löschen?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Nö!  :P ;-)
> 
> Solange noch keiner darauf geantwortet hat kannst Du Deine eigenen Posts (bzw. Threads) selbst löschen. Jetzt natürlich nicht mehr, aber rein zur Erklärung für Forums-Neulinge kann man es jetzt ja auch stehen lassen.
> 
> verschoben nach Diskussionsforum 
> ...

 

Das ist so ein kleiner weisser Button mit einem X drin. Der steht rechts neben edit wenn niemand geantwortet hat ;D

----------

## nikaya

Warum wird ein so wichtiger Thread nicht "sticky" gesetzt?  :Laughing:   :Question:   :Laughing:   :Question:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ConiKost

Mein Gott -.- 

Kein Kommentar ^^

----------

## Finswimmer

Kinners....Was ist das denn hier?

Eine Spielwiese für nicht ausgelastete IT Mitarbeiter?

Verdammt...Ich wollte doch nicht antworten...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## franzf

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Warum wird ein so wichtiger Thread nicht "sticky" gesetzt?     

 

Wenn hier weiter so munter und flott gepostet wird ist doch ein Sticky überflüssig da der Thread eh immer ganz oben steht  :Razz: 

----------

## nikaya

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Mein Gott -.- 
> 
> Kein Kommentar ^^

 

Da hast Du ja ganz schön was losgetreten.Das Thema scheint vielen schon seit geraumer Zeit unter den Nägeln zu brennen.  :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## franzf

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   Mein Gott -.- 
> 
> Kein Kommentar ^^ 
> 
> Da hast Du ja ganz schön was losgetreten.Das Thema scheint vielen schon seit geraumer Zeit unter den Nägeln zu brennen.  

 

Ja, aber scheint auch recht komplex zu sein.

Bisher noch keine konkreten Lösungsvorschläge (naja, das "Bitte löschen" als Lösung ist ja vergleichbar zu "Installier doch Windows wennstes net kannst!")

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*    *ConiKost wrote:*   Mein Gott -.- 
> 
> Kein Kommentar ^^ 
> 
> Da hast Du ja ganz schön was losgetreten.Das Thema scheint vielen schon seit geraumer Zeit unter den Nägeln zu brennen.   
> ...

 

Ohne Problem kann ich auch keine Lösung sagen...

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis"...

---> Ich behaupte mal, die Lösung ist 42!!  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

Das ist ein wenig wie die "running gags",die in einigen Filmen immer wieder auftauchen.

Man könnte ja mal einen Weltrekordversuch wagen:Der sinnfreieste Thread mit den meisten Posts.  :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## franzf

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Das ist ein wenig wie die "running gags",die in einigen Filmen immer wieder auftauchen.
> 
> Man könnte ja mal einen Weltrekordversuch wagen:Der sinnfreieste Thread mit den meisten Posts.   

 

Pfffff

Wenn als Sinn der "Weltrekord des sinnfreiesten Threads mit den meisten Posts" dahinter steckt ist er nimmer Sinnfrei uind demnach kein Anwärter auf den Titel...

OUTCH

----------

## nikaya

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pfffff
> 
> Wenn als Sinn der "Weltrekord des sinnfreiesten Threads mit den meisten Posts" dahinter steckt ist er nimmer Sinnfrei uind demnach kein Anwärter auf den Titel...
> ...

 

Stimmt,so tief habe ich noch garnicht drüber nachgedacht.Dann hätte dieser Thread ja einen Sinn und wäre ad absurdum geführt,so dass es keinen Sinn mehr machen würde ihn weiter zu führen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Fabiolla

++ damit ganz oben bleibt  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ja, aber scheint auch recht komplex zu sein.
> 
> Bisher noch keine konkreten Lösungsvorschläge ...

 

Na los, laßt uns mal konstruktiv werden. Schonmal probiert die Seite mit dem Parameter 

```
&show_remove_btn=1
```

aufzurufen?

</*>

Grüße von Edith:

Schneller Workaround unter Firefox:

Die Web Developer Extension installieren und ein User-Stylesheet mit folgendem Inhalt anlegen:

```
img[src$="icon_delete.gif"] {

   border: 3px solid red;

}
```

Edith2: Kann auch (mit !important am Ende) in die .mozilla/firefox/$profile/chrome/userContent.css eingetragen werden.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ohne Problem kann ich auch keine Lösung sagen...

 Nicht? Also mein Chef kann das

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> ---> Ich behaupte mal, die Lösung ist 42!

 Stimmt denn wie wir alle wissen ist 21 nur die halbe Wahrheit  :Wink: 

postcount++   :Cool: 

----------

## sohalt

lol...

nur langsam würde es mich doch prennend interressieren, wie man auf die idee kommt ein so sinnreiches topic zu erstellen *g* ("offizielle" antwort, nicht erraten  :Razz: )

(postcount++)

----------

## Lockheed

An so einem "geschichtsbuch"-reifem Thread muss man einfach beteiligt sein...

*beteilig*

----------

## nikaya

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> An so einem "geschichtsbuch"-reifem Thread muss man einfach beteiligt sein...
> 
> *beteilig*

 

Ja,auch weil er soo wichtig für Gentoo und Linux im speziellen,sowie für die Entwicklung der gesamten Menschheit im allgemeinen.

Noch unsere Enkel werden uns dafür danken dass wir diese wichtige Sache in einem Thread verewigt haben.  :Laughing: 

----------

## sohalt

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Ja,auch weil er soo wichtig für Gentoo und Linux im speziellen,sowie für die Entwicklung der gesamten Menschheit im allgemeinen.

 Jo, würde ich auch sagen. Eigentlich schon sehr informativ, sogar unsere Urenkel werden uns dafür dankbar sein. Zumal das, was man in Geschichte lernt, irgendwie manchmal auch nicht viel sinnvoller ist (imho)

----------

## ChrisJumper

An alle die schon vergessen haben worum es in diesem wichtigen Thread geht, klickt bitte hier.

Achtung: Sollten Ihnen diese Mitteilung in irgendeiner Weise bekannt vorkommen, überspringen sie diese Zeilen und gehen zum nächsten post.

----------

## deejay

Der Beitrag geht jetzt schon über 2 Seiten. Nicht schlecht  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b3cks

Sind wir hier bei Heise? <*{{{><

----------

## franzf

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Sind wir hier bei Heise? <*{{{><

 

Sind wir nicht...

Heise beschimpfen sich die Leute gegenseitig, lesen nicht was der andere geschrieben hat, außerdem wirds andauernd OT...

Vor allem letzter Punkt trifft hier in diesem Thread NICHT zu (kann ja auch gar nicht  :Wink: )

----------

## moe

Ausserdem hat noch keiner eine Software von irgendeinem ominösen Weltmarktführer erwäht, mit der es vermutlich kein Problem wär den Thread zu löschen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

Vergesst bitte nicht, diesen Thread an die Nationalbibliothek zu schicken.

Die Sammeln neuerdings wichtiges Kulturerbe auch im Internet.

----------

## slick

Was mir gerade so einfällt, beim Nächsten der kommt weil er sich vertippt hat oder sowas und jetzt sein Post löschen lassen will... brauch ich ja nicht mal mehr löschen... mach ich einfach als DUP zu! Genial!

----------

## rc

Da es so sinnlos ist mach ich auch mal mit.  

*Prost* allen, die heute auch noch ein lecker Bier trinken.

Ich hoffe Ihr wisst alle, wo euer Handtuch ist.

postcount++   :Wink: 

Gruß,

rc

----------

## Fauli

Sie haben einen einfachen Thread sehr glücklich gemacht.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Tja, den letzten beissen die Hunde!

Versucht es erst gar nicht!

- Die verfilmungsrechte für diesen Thread gehören ab sofort mir!

Kevin Compiler als Der Threadstarter

Slick "Gentoo" als Der "Thread" Schieber

Und last but not least...

STiGMaTa_ch der rasende Furz hinterm Vorhang!

Bald schon in einem Kino in deiner Nähe...

----------

## Anarcho

Oh man, seit wann werden denn lustige Pillen an Moderatoren des Gentoo-Forums verteilt?

Und viel wichtiger: Wo kann ich mich dafür anmelden?!?

----------

## Ruad

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> -- Bitte löschen --

 

Das ist kein grammatikalisch vollwertiger Ausdruck. Da fehlt ein "!".

Sind hier denn nur noch Analphabeten unterwegs?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Tja, den letzten beissen die Hunde!
> 
> Versucht es erst gar nicht!
> 
> - Die verfilmungsrechte für diesen Thread gehören ab sofort mir!
> ...

 

Pah..Der ist langweilg. Den habe ich schon längst als Scr***er gesehen...

Zwar nur in S/W, aber bei dem Inhalt hat es das höchstens noch spannender gemacht...

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Oh man, seit wann werden denn lustige Pillen an Moderatoren des Gentoo-Forums verteilt?
> 
> Und viel wichtiger: Wo kann ich mich dafür anmelden?!?

 Kollege slick hatte beim GSC ein ominöses in Folie eingeschweißtes Päckchen mit Pillen im Watt gefunden und den armen die hier die Stellung halten mußten verteilt; ich glaube aber die sind inzwischen alle - schade   :Rolling Eyes: 

Den Thread als Mutter aller bitte-löschen-Dups zu definieren ist aber definitiv eine gute Idee.

----------

## return13

es gibt Zeiten in denen man denkt man sei der einzig Verrückte... dann startet ihr so einen Thread und man fühlt sich wieder wohl   :Laughing: 

----------

## andix

Das dauert noch einige Zeit bis wir Seite 3 erreichen, ohne mich würdet ihr das wohl nicht so schnell schaffen...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *andix wrote:*   

> Das dauert noch einige Zeit bis wir Seite 3 erreichen, ohne mich würdet ihr das wohl nicht so schnell schaffen... 

 Seit wann ist denn die Länge (eines Threads) entscheidend? Der Inhalt macht es doch; und der hier ist auf jeden Fall pädagogisch wertvoll verwendbar (wo[zu] sage ich jetzt mal nicht *g*)

----------

## franzf

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Der Inhalt macht es doch; und der hier ist auf jeden Fall pädagogisch wertvoll verwendbar (wo[zu] sage ich jetzt mal nicht *g*)

 

Hier können kleine Kinder lernen wie man Politiker wird...

Das wollteste doch sagen, oder?

----------

## think4urs11

eigentlich dachte ich etwas spezifischer an die geschlossene psychatrische Abteilung aber im wesentlichen ist das das gleiche, vielleicht abgesehen von der hübschen Glaskuppel oben drauf (auf dem Haus wo die Politiker 'wirken').

----------

## schmidicom

In den worten eines Ami:

Oh my good  :Shocked: 

 :Cool: 

----------

## deejay

Das macht gentoo aus. Alles sehr wohl dokumentiert. Wie auch dieser Beitrag hier  :Very Happy: 

hehe

Und damit das Thema nicht untergeht, holen wir den Beitrag mal wieder nach oben  :Very Happy: 

Wir wollen doch, dass man ihn sofort findet, damit jeder mit uns diskutieren kann  :Wink: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## b3cks

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *andix wrote:*   Das dauert noch einige Zeit bis wir Seite 3 erreichen, ohne mich würdet ihr das wohl nicht so schnell schaffen...  Seit wann ist denn die Länge (eines Threads) entscheidend? Der Inhalt macht es doch; und der hier ist auf jeden Fall pädagogisch wertvoll verwendbar (wo[zu] sage ich jetzt mal nicht *g*)

 

Klingt wie eine Penis-Diskussion.  :Shocked: 

PS: Guten Morgen!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Übrigens...

Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass man diesen Thread eigentlich löschen können sollte?

@Finswimmer

Soso... einen Screener. Wart nur bis ich dich erwische!

Meine Organisation hat dich bereits im Visier.

P.s. Erster!!! (...auf Seite Drei)

Hoffentlich muss ich mich nicht ausziehen... Das wird doch bei bestimmten Publikationen so gemacht auf Seite drei   :Shocked: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## b3cks

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Hoffentlich muss ich mich nicht ausziehen... Das wird doch bei bestimmten Publikationen so gemacht auf Seite drei   

 

Muss man hier afaik nicht. Vielleicht ändert ja aber jemand das Regelwerk.  :Wink:  Außerdem, wenn du das machst müssten wir dich wegen geistiger und seelischer Grausamkeitig sowie schwerer Körperverletzung in Form von Augenverbrennung, ggfs. sogar Blindheit, verklagen. Zumindest nach unseren Gesetzen.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Hoffentlich muss ich mich nicht ausziehen... Das wird doch bei bestimmten Publikationen so gemacht auf Seite drei    
> 
> Muss man hier afaik nicht. Vielleicht ändert ja aber jemand das Regelwerk.  Außerdem, wenn du das machst müssten wir dich wegen geistiger und seelischer Grausamkeitig sowie schwerer Körperverletzung in Form von Augenverbrennung, ggfs. sogar Blindheit, verklagen. Zumindest nach unseren Gesetzen.  

 

Genau..Außer du wärest eine Frau...  :Wink: 

Ist das jetzt nicht Diskriminierung von Männern? (Sowas muss es doch auch geben)

Tobi

----------

## b3cks

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ist das jetzt nicht Diskriminierung von Männern? (Sowas muss es doch auch geben)

 

Er ist Schweizer!   :Razz: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Ist das jetzt nicht Diskriminierung von Männern? (Sowas muss es doch auch geben) 
> 
> Er ist Schweizer!  

 

Und somit ist das praktisch rechtsfreier Raum! Also alle auf den Schweizer! Los los!

----------

## Anarcho

Soso, 

wo wir hier gerade so wunderbar produktiv sind:

Slick wohnt also zwischen der Kölner Strasse und der Paul-Müller-Strasse?

----------

## Anarcho

Um diesem Thread dennoch einen gewissen für unsere Mitmenschen nützlichen Wert zu geben:

Unterlasst es nach einer mit Alkohol angereicherten Nacht am nächsten Morgen die ChickenWings mit Pommes vom Vorabend durch Mikrowellenstrahlen erwärmt zu verzehren!

Es sei denn es folgt umgehend ein guter Kräuterschnaps!

Welch eine Vorbereitung auf die Klausur am Do....

for( ; ; ) postCount++;

----------

## deejay

Auf Seite drei muß ich auch stehen  :Very Happy: , außerdem muß ja irgendjemand den Forumsbeitrag wieder an die erste Stelle befördern. Sonst gerät er wohlmöglich noch in Vergessenheit  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Slick wohnt also zwischen der Kölner Strasse und der Paul-Müller-Strasse?

 

Naja.. der 3 km Umkreis stimmt etwa...  :Wink:  Ansonsten sind absichtlich die Sekunden nicht mit angegeben  :Wink:  Aufgewachsen bin ich übrigens etwa hier: 51° 3' N 14° 30' E

----------

## Anarcho

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Slick wohnt also zwischen der Kölner Strasse und der Paul-Müller-Strasse? 
> 
> Naja.. der 3 km Umkreis stimmt etwa...  Ansonsten sind absichtlich die Sekunden nicht mit angegeben  Aufgewachsen bin ich übrigens etwa hier: 51° 3' N 14° 30' E

 

Grob wohn ich hier: 51° 15' N 7° 8' E

----------

## sohalt

Irgendwie weichen wir vom Thema (?) ab  :Razz: 

(noch ein Post...)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *sohalt wrote:*   

> Irgendwie weichen wir vom Thema (?) ab 
> 
> (noch ein Post...)

 

Falsch...Es gibt keins...Was wollen wir da falsch machen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ruad

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Falsch...Es gibt keins...Was wollen wir da falsch machen 

 

Doch, es ging darum, ein Thema zu löschen und Heimatkoordinaten haben nun wirklich nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Also echt jetzt.

back to topic plz.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## nikaya

Ich glaube einige zollen dem Thema nicht den gebotenen Ernst.  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Dieser Thread ist wichtig und wird nicht zum Spaß am Leben erhalten.  :Wink: 

----------

## andix

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Hoffentlich muss ich mich nicht ausziehen... Das wird doch bei bestimmten Publikationen so gemacht auf Seite drei   

 

Bei uns in Österreich ist das Seite 7, also keine Sorge, das dauert noch...  :Razz: 

----------

## Thargor

Womit auch geklärt wäre, wie manche Leute auf 2000+ Posts kommen...  :Very Happy: 

(Postcount ++1)

----------

## Vla

Ich hab mir grad ne Tasse Kaffee gemacht!

----------

## franzf

 *Vla wrote:*   

> Ich hab mir grad ne Tasse Kaffee gemacht!

 

Darfst du das schon?

Ich nicht  :Sad:  Bei mir kommt dann immer die Polizei.

Ich mag den nur gaaanz schwarz, und Schwarzbrennerei ist ja verboten...

Ich hab ja auch ne Algenallergie, drum kann ich mich da nicht mal grünärgern...

Bitte bedauert mich  :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

Ach ja, um OnTopic zu bleiben:

Ich versuch ja die Threads immer zu löschen indem ich alles markier und dann [entf] drück.

Bei Programmieren funktioniert das auch immer, nur net im Forum...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Liegt das an der Software hier?

Oder verwend ich nur den falschen Brauser?

----------

## Silicoid

Der Thread ist doch ganz einfach zu löschen. Einfach forums.gentoo.org auf eine Windowsmaschine mit ISS umziehen und ein bisserl warten ...

Gut, wird wahrscheinlich mehr weg sein, als dieser Thread. Aber stellt euch nur mal die Schlagzeilen vor, wenn das bekannt wird.

----------

## andix

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich hab ja auch ne Algenallergie, drum kann ich mich da nicht mal grünärgern...

 

Auch auf Blaualgen? Wenn nicht würde ich blau empfehlen, sonst nimm einfach rot.

----------

## psyqil

 *Silicoid wrote:*   

> Aber stellt euch nur mal die Schlagzeilen vor, wenn das bekannt wird.

 

EXTRABLATT:

BITTE LÖSCHEN-THREAD GELÖSCHT!

Ansonsten verstößt dieser Thread gegen Forenregel 6! Mods, an die Arbeit!

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> Ansonsten verstößt dieser Thread gegen Forenregel 6! Mods, an die Arbeit!

 

Ich bin empört.

----------

## amne

Bin gerade ausser Dienst, bitte rufen sie morgen zwischen 10:30 und 11:30 nocheinmal an.

----------

## think4urs11

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Ansonsten verstößt dieser Thread gegen Forenregel 6! Mods, an die Arbeit!

 

Nein tut er nicht, auch der Inhalt des ersten Posts paßt zur Überschrift.   :Wink: 

Die Aussage des Threadtitels ist absolut eindeutig und klar. Und eine Regel das wir bestimmte Threads löschen _müssen_ gibt es nicht.

(Ausnahmen wie z.B. eindeutig illegales einmal ausgenommen, das trifft hier aber nicht zu)

----------

## Erdie

W = mc^2

E(kin) = 1/2mv^2

L = T - V

so, wenn jetzt noch einer auf die Idee kommt, diesen Thread zu löschen, würde die elementarsten Grundlagen der modernen Wissenschaft einfach so hinweggeblasen. DAS selbst kann kein Gentoo Forumsmoderator vor seinem Gewissen verantworten.

-Erdie

P.S: Upps, ich hatte den Lagrange Operator mit dem Hamilton Operator verwechselt. Aber das darf passieren wenn man schon über 10 Jahre aus dem Studium raus und EDV verseucht ist. Sind hier keine Physiker?

----------

## Erdie

Nach reiflicher Überlegung bin ich zu dem Entschluß gekommen, daß man diesen Thread löschen sollte, denn die Menschheit braucht die Wissenschaft eigentlich nicht zum Überleben.

----------

## think4urs11

Geh Wissen? Bedeutet das in etwa 'hol dich Buch aus Bücherei und lies'?

Und was hat das mit dem Threadtitel zu tun? Ich möchte sehr doch darum bitte nicht zu [OT] zu werden, sonst müßte ich den Thread entweder splitten oder im schlimmsten Fall schließen.

----------

## return13

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> sonst müßte ich den Thread entweder splitten oder im schlimmsten Fall schließen.

 

hmmm.... wenn man die vorherhige Aussage bedenkt...

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Und eine Regel das wir bestimmte Threads löschen _müssen_ gibt es nicht.
> 
> (Ausnahmen wie z.B. eindeutig illegales einmal ausgenommen, das trifft hier aber nicht zu)

 

das Wort müßte bzw. müssen spielt hier wohl die entscheidende Rolle....

:edit

Aussage zurückgezogen mit einer ehrenvollen Verneigung für den netten Umgangston  :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Uebrigens.....

Ich weiss nicht ob ihr es schon wusstet...

Dieser Thread existiert nicht, denn er wurde gelöscht!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

P.s. Wer kann mir übrigens sagen welche Nummer meine aktuelle Beitragszahl symbolisiert? Kleiner Tipp: Dr. Fred hat nichts damit zu tun, der Junior wars!

----------

## think4urs11

wo ist das Problem? löschen != splitten != schließen

zu machen wäre folgendes, wenn

löschen: illegales wie z.B. Warezlinks, Schweinkram o.ä.

splitten: z.B. mitten im Thread wechselt das Thema bzw. es werden parallel unterschiedliche Probleme diskutiert

schließen: der Umgangston ist beleidigend, das Thema ist ein Dup, o.ä.

Ein Dup ist dieser Thread aber per Definition nicht sondern im Gegentil -wie Kollege slick bereits ausführte- eine in Zukunft verwendbare Referenz für ähnliche Threads.

Es ist also derzeit kein Grund gegeben hier moderierend einzuschreiten, im Gegenteil ist der Umgangston in diesem Thread ausgesucht höflich und freundlich, und durch den sehr spezifischen Threadtitel ist es schwer am Thema vorbei zu diskutieren.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Martini

Kann ich den Thread eigentlich kaufen? Wenn ja, was würde der dann kosten?

Fr. Edith

...ich möchte dann aber bitte das Original, wenn das möglich wäre.

/Fr. Edith

----------

## Erdie

Soeben wurde vor mir ein kommerzielles Angebot geposted. Das ist eindeutig OT - bitte sofort löschen

----------

## Martini

Jetzt ist mir doch fast die Bierflasche umgekippt. Ich konnte sie aber (mittels Fangarm) gerade noch so retten.

Das wollte ich nur mal sagen. Ich bitte außerdem um Verzeihung, falls der Beitrag etwas off-topic erscheinen sollte.

Mir ist leider kein anderer Thread bekannt, in dem ich so etwas schreiben könnte.  :Smile: 

Gruß

Martini

----------

## b3cks

Unter welcher Lizenz steht der Thread eigentlich? Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial 2.5 License?

----------

## andix

k.T.

----------

## slick

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> P.s. Wer kann mir übrigens sagen welche Nummer meine aktuelle Beitragszahl symbolisiert? Kleiner Tipp: Dr. Fred hat nichts damit zu tun, der Junior wars!

 

Ich versuchs mal... 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/THX_1138

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/1138

http://www.1138.co.jp/

http://www.parlinkom.gv.at/portal/page?_pageid=908,974208&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL

Wobei ich letzteres am interessantesten finde... was bitte sind Zoonosen? ... Ahja ...

----------

## Erdie

IMHO passt jetzt am besten folgendes:

http://www.erdie.de/klangspiel.ogg

Habe ich extra für diesen Thread mit ungebändigter Kreativität erstellt. Keine Angst, alles unter creative commons. Was für Emotionen kommen bei Euch dabei hoch?

-Erdie

----------

## franzf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> W = mc^2
> 
> E(kin) = 1/2mv^2
> 
> L = T - V
> ...

 

a^2 + b^2 = d^2

Na?

NÖÖÖÖ is falsch, das muss hinten c^2 heißen  :Razz:  Bist ja sooo doof ^^

Was will ich damit sagen?

Schnöde Zahlen und Zeichen die an irgendwelche Formeln erinnern sind bedeutungslos ohne Erläuterung derer Bedeutung...

Von dem her kann das kein Argument gegen eine Löschung sein.

// Mist:

Is alles EDV, nix mehr Papierkram.

Sonst hätt ich einfach mal Löschpapier drüber und gut wärs...

// ----------------------------------

Zu deinem "Klangspiel":

Cool, wär ein Vorschlag wert:

USE="branding" emerge kde gnome installiert das als Startup-sound  :Very Happy: 

Das nächste mal aber bitte solche Sachen nimmer so spät posten. Ich krieg auf sowas immer Alp-Träume (Oberbayer halt  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Erdie

Wenn das wenigstens etwas gruselig klingt, habe ich das Ziel schon erreicht   :Smile: 

Wollt Ihr mehr ? Ich könnte auch noch ein paar Monster und sonstige Schreie einbauen. BTW: Ist alles mit Linux gemacht und insofern kein OT .....     :Mr. Green: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> P.s. Wer kann mir übrigens sagen welche Nummer meine aktuelle Beitragszahl symbolisiert?

 

Ist das nicht die kleine 'Macke' von George Lucas in praktisch allem diese Zahl auftauchen zu lassen?

(Das Nummernschild im Film American Graffiti, die Registriernummer eines Kampfdroiden in Episode 1, Chewbacca soll in Zellenblock 1138 gebracht werden, usw.)

----------

## deejay

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Uebrigens.....
> 
> Ich weiss nicht ob ihr es schon wusstet...
> 
> Dieser Thread existiert nicht, denn er wurde gelöscht!
> ...

 

Wir schreiben also in einem "nicht existierenden" Thread?  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Was für Emotionen kommen bei Euch dabei hoch?

 

http://www.empty-storage.de/website_ingsteph/ingsteph_ko_informatiker.mp3 (link)

----------

## nikaya

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.erdie.de/klangspiel.ogg
> 
> Was für Emotionen kommen bei Euch dabei hoch?
> ...

 

Klingt für mich wie ein Intro zu einer Death/Thrashmetal Scheibe.Man wartet darauf dass das Inferno endlich losgeht.

Nicht schlecht gemacht.

----------

## Erdie

Ich muß dabeisagen, daß es hauptsächlich Klänger von

http://freesound.iua.upf.edu/

sind, die ich verwendet habe. Ich kanns mal einfach weiterspinnen 

Übrigens - Alles mit Ardour  :Mr. Green: 

-Erdie

----------

## Keepoer

Btw:

Mein Erzeuger hat gestern Gebrtstag gefeiert und wir haben jetzt massig Essen über. Will jemand?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> Btw:
> 
> Mein Erzeuger hat gestern Gebrtstag gefeiert und wir haben jetzt massig Essen über. Will jemand? 

 

Was steht denn zur Auswahl? Schick mal mit 'nem Express-Service. Hab gerade Mittag.  :Very Happy: 

PS: Der Thread ist ja immer noch nicht gelöscht. Oder schreiben wir mittlerweile in der Unterwelt der seelisch toten Threads? Ist das Gentoo-Forum ein Portal zu dieser Welt?

----------

## deejay

Genau, wir schreiben in einem Thread, der eigentlich gar nicht mehr da ist, aber irgendwie doch noch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Erdie

Wir sind die Matrix und dieser Thread ist das Wurmloch in die wirkliche Welt   :Shocked: 

----------

## b3cks

Follow the black and white cow... (Larry)

Und wer ist der Auserwählte?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Follow the black and white cow... (Larry)
> 
> Und wer ist der Auserwählte?

 

Ich, Ich, Ich war der Erste (auf Seite 5)  :Smile: 

----------

## Ruad

Sind wir der Lösung des ursprünglichen Problems eigentlich schon ernsthaft und effektiv näher gekommen?

----------

## nikaya

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Sind wir der Lösung des ursprünglichen Problems eigentlich schon ernsthaft und effektiv näher gekommen?

 

Es wird fieberhaft und voller Ernst daran gearbeitet.  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Sind wir der Lösung des ursprünglichen Problems eigentlich schon ernsthaft und effektiv näher gekommen?

 

Rechtschreibfehler! Nein der Löschung des Problems sind wir noch nicht naher gekommen.

Ich habe gleich eine Besprechung ... ich hoffe es gibt wieder Kaffee und Kuchen  :Wink:  ... und heute knacke ich den Jackpot!

----------

## zworK

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *Ruad wrote:*   Sind wir der Lösung des ursprünglichen Problems eigentlich schon ernsthaft und effektiv näher gekommen? 
> 
> Es wird fieberhaft und voller Ernst daran gearbeitet. 

 

Tja, das Problem scheint dann wohl doch größerer Natur als ursprünglich angenommen. 5 Seiten ohne ersichtliche Fortschritte, ich denke es wird Zeit für einen Bugreport !

----------

## Keepoer

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *Ruad wrote:*   Sind wir der Lösung des ursprünglichen Problems eigentlich schon ernsthaft und effektiv näher gekommen? 
> 
> Es wird fieberhaft und voller Ernst daran gearbeitet. 

 

Hat jemand eigentlich schon einen Eintrag zu dem Problem auf bugs.gentoo.org gemacht?

----------

## Ruad

ConiKost meldet sich gar nicht mehr. Ich hoffe, dass es ihm gut geht, trotz unlös(ch)barer Probleme.

Oder er hat zumindest einen kruden workaround gefunden, der ihn zu innerem Seelenfrieden verhilft.

----------

## Keepoer

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass er nicht einen Bug gefunden hat, der ihm das System zerschossen hat. Auf Grund fehlender Gentoo-/anderer-OS-CDs kann er jetzt kein neues System mehr aufsetzen.

Wenn jemand die Adresse hat, ich würd ihm ne CD schicken...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Erdie

Als seriöser Gentoo - User verbitte ich mir diese unproduktiven Scherze. Ich fordere hiermit umgehend eine ernstgemeinte Fehlerbearbeitung. Ihr setzt den Ruf der Community auf Spiel   :Laughing: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Wie wäre es mit folgender Überlegung:

Bei genügend starker Resonanz von unserer Seite, ist irgendwann die Speicherkapazität Null, und dann killt sich alles. Unserer Thread auch.

Problem gelöst!

@Threadstarter: Bitte auf [Solved] setzen.

Tobi

----------

## l3u

Das Problem wäre aber ja erst dann gelöst, wenn der Thread gelöscht wäre -- und könnte somit auch nicht mehr auf [solved] gesetzt werden. Ein wirkliches Dilemma!!!

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Das Problem wäre aber ja erst dann gelöst, wenn der Thread gelöscht wäre -- und könnte somit auch nicht mehr auf [solved] gesetzt werden. Ein wirkliches Dilemma!!!

 

Nein, die Lösung ist ja da, daher Solved, dass die Lösung noch nicht verwirklicht wurde...Tja...None of my business  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## dakra

Wenn der Thread aber gelöscht ist. Vergessen wir aber alle wie wir es gelöst haben. Also darf er auch irgendwie nicht ganz?! verschwinden.

----------

## Erdie

So leicht laßt Ihr Euch täuschen? Der Thread ist nur noch scheinbar da, weil Euer Gehirn entsprechende Nervensignale empfängt, die Euch die Existenz eines virtuellen Threads vortäuschen. Seid Ich Euch überhaupt sicher, daß IHR existiert? Was nicht existiert, kann auch nicht gelöscht werden. Da die Lösung des Problem aber in der Löschung des Threads liegt, wird er wohl oder übel immer weiterexistieren müssen da die Lösung (also Löschung) unmöglich ist, man kann ja nichts löschen, was gar nicht existiert. Und was nun?   :Surprised: 

Wir haben ein Paradoxon ...

----------

## l3u

Fehler in der Matrix ...

----------

## Finswimmer

*TILT*

----------

## dakra

Müsste dann nicht auch ein Parallel-Universum exisitieren, wo dieses Problem nicht besteht.

----------

## Erdie

Ich werde mich mit dem verantwortlichen Adminstrator der Matrix in Verbindung setzen und einen Rollback beantragen. Das bedeutet einen Teil des Verlustes Eurer Realität. Aber leiden wir Gentoouser nicht sowieso unter Realitätsverlust?

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Ruad wrote:*   Sind wir der Lösung des ursprünglichen Problems eigentlich schon ernsthaft und effektiv näher gekommen? 
> 
> Rechtschreibfehler! Nein der Löschung des Problems sind wir noch nicht naher gekommen.
> 
> Ich habe gleich eine Besprechung ... ich hoffe es gibt wieder Kaffee und Kuchen  ... und heute knacke ich den Jackpot!

 

Rechtschreibfehler!...das Wort lautet   :Arrow:  "näher" ...nicht   :Arrow:  "naher"   :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*    *Ruad wrote:*   Sind wir der Lösung des ursprünglichen Problems eigentlich schon ernsthaft und effektiv näher gekommen? 
> 
> Rechtschreibfehler! Nein der Löschung des Problems sind wir noch nicht naher gekommen.
> 
> Ich habe gleich eine Besprechung ... ich hoffe es gibt wieder Kaffee und Kuchen  ... und heute knacke ich den Jackpot! 
> ...

 

Schau du erstmal nach, wieviele Satzzeichen in Folge der Deutschen Rechtschreibung entsprechend erlaubt sind!  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## dakra

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich werde mich mit dem verantwortlichen Adminstrator der Matrix in Verbindung setzen und einen Rollback beantragen.

 

Lass ihn gleich den Server komplett neustarten. Und er soll ja nicht vergessen die Windows CD rauszunehmen!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich werde mich mit dem verantwortlichen Adminstrator der Matrix in Verbindung setzen und einen Rollback beantragen. Das bedeutet einen Teil des Verlustes Eurer Realität. Aber leiden wir Gentoouser nicht sowieso unter Realitätsverlust?

 

Dann will ich auch noch gleich den Bug in Modul Geld für mich gefixt haben...

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ab und zu der Inhalt von "Geldkonto" nach /dev/null umgeleitet wird.

So eine Schweinerei.

Tobi

----------

## dakra

Für mich bitte auch.

Ist noch soviel Monat am Ende des Geldes   :Confused: 

Und ich hätte gerne ne längere Uptime!

----------

## Erdie

Das mit der längeren Uptime wird voraussichtlich an dem DNA - Parameter der Datenbank scheitern. Sonst noch Wünsche bis Ihr abgeschaltet werdet?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## karabela

ich glaubs halt echt nich... 5 seiten...   :Shocked: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## slick

 *karabela wrote:*   

> ich glaubs halt echt nich... 5 seiten...  
> 
> 

 

Hey... Offtopic is hier nicht, sonst müssen wir den Thread splitten! Bitte löschen!

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*    *Ruad wrote:*   Sind wir der Lösung des ursprünglichen Problems eigentlich schon ernsthaft und effektiv näher gekommen? 
> 
> Rechtschreibfehler! Nein der Löschung des Problems sind wir noch nicht naher gekommen.
> 
> Ich habe gleich eine Besprechung ... ich hoffe es gibt wieder Kaffee und Kuchen  ... und heute knacke ich den Jackpot! 
> ...

  *Libby wrote:*   

> Fehler in der Matrix ...

 

 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## franzf

 *karabela wrote:*   

> ich glaubs halt echt nich... 5 seiten...  
> 
> 

 

Öhm... Das ist hier keine Glaubensfrage!!!

Auch wenn Linux unsere Religion ist kann man hier doch alles beweisen  :Razz: 

----------

## slick

 *franzf wrote:*   

> ... kann man hier doch alles beweisen 

 

Beweise das man hier alles beweisen kann!

----------

## Thargor

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> ...Sonst noch Wünsche bis Ihr abgeschaltet werdet?  

 

1. Glasfasernetz (überall)

2. /ignore Funktion für's Real Life

3. Ne Tafel Schokolade

EDIT: Mir fällt grad auf, dass 1. und RL im krassen Gegensatz stehen...

Außerdem hätt ich gern noch Neverwinter Nights2 nativ für Linux

----------

## Ruad

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem hätt ich gern noch Neverwinter Nights2 nativ für Linux

 

Mir würd nächstes Jahr schon Spore und Drakensang nativ unter linux reichen.

Aber irgendwie beschleicht mich, dass es hier wirklich nicht mit rechten Dingen zu geht. Es scheint sich hier um sowas wie einen Strudel zu handeln. Eine ungeahnte Sogwirkung geht von ihm aus. Zum Glück schnappt er sich keine klugen Gedanken, sondern eher entbehrliches. Tolle mathematische Formeln mal abgesehen. Aber die waren bestimmt ein Versehen.

Edit: Jetzt weiß ich, woran mich das Ganze erinnert. Wir sind in einer konzentrierten Form von "Foren-Spam-Unterforum". In vielen Foren ist eine fest verwurzelte Version davon gesichtet..

----------

## franzf

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   ... kann man hier doch alles beweisen  
> 
> Beweise das man hier alles beweisen kann!

 

Sei net so faul und schau in die Doku

Alles was hier nicht klappt ist ein Bug in der Software.

Zum Beweis:

Larry ist eine Kuh.

Kühe fressen Gras.

Gras ist grün.

Grün ist schlecht für die Politik.

Politik finanziert Forschung.

Forschung braucht Linux.

Ohne Linux kein Gentoo.

Gentoos Maskottchen ist Larry.

Womit der Zirkelschluss abgeschlossen wäre.

----------

| q.e.d. |

----------

----------

## slick

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> ... Eine ungeahnte Sogwirkung geht von ihm aus. Zum Glück schnappt er sich keine klugen Gedanken, sondern eher entbehrliches. ...

 

Mal wirklich ernsthaft gesagt, deswegen gibt es diesen Thread noch. Einerseits ist zwar postcount++ eine blöde Sache, andererseits aber sollte jeder die Möglichkeit haben auch mal richtig sinnfreies von sich zu geben und einfach mal die Seele baumeln zu lassen. Also nutzt die Gunst der Stunde um euch mal richtig auszublödeln. In gewisser Weise hebt es ja auch den Charme des Forums und erfreut die User, ist also im Sinn der Communitie. Von daher wird sowas gelegentlich mal hier im Forum toleriert, was jetzt aber keine Aufforderung gewesen sein soll jetzt jede Woche einen "Fun-Thread" aufzumachen.

----------

## andix

 *slick wrote:*   

> ... Einerseits ist zwar postcount++ eine blöde Sache ...

 

postcount++ ist garkeine blöde Sache. Ich will auch endlich Guru werden  :Smile: 

Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht OT, mein Beitrag wird gelöscht und es dauert noch länger bis ich Guru werde...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nikaya

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Ruad wrote:*   ... Eine ungeahnte Sogwirkung geht von ihm aus. Zum Glück schnappt er sich keine klugen Gedanken, sondern eher entbehrliches. ... 
> 
> Mal wirklich ernsthaft gesagt, deswegen gibt es diesen Thread noch. Einerseits ist zwar postcount++ eine blöde Sache, andererseits aber sollte jeder die Möglichkeit haben auch mal richtig sinnfreies von sich zu geben und einfach mal die Seele baumeln zu lassen. Also nutzt die Gunst der Stunde um euch mal richtig auszublödeln. In gewisser Weise hebt es ja auch den Charme des Forums und erfreut die User, ist also im Sinn der Communitie. Von daher wird sowas gelegentlich mal hier im Forum toleriert, was jetzt aber keine Aufforderung gewesen sein soll jetzt jede Woche einen "Fun-Thread" aufzumachen.

 

Ne,is' schon klar.Wir genießen es ja auch in vollen Zügen und wundern uns dass die Mods es tolerieren.

Aber Spaß macht es schon mal.Bitte,lass uns noch ein wenig spielen.  :Razz: 

----------

## franzf

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Ne,is' schon klar.Wir genießen es ja auch in vollen Zügen und wundern uns dass die Mods es tolerieren.

 

In diesem Thread fühl ich mich wie zu Hause, Blödeln ist mein Ein und Alles!

Deshalb ist es klasse von den Mods. Ja.

Wundern tut mich dass die hier auch so kräftig mitdisküssen, und speziell dass sie (trotz ihrer Erfahrung) so wenig zur Lösung beitragen können  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wundern tut mich dass die hier auch so kräftig mitdisküssen, ...

 

Tja, wir wollen halt auch mal so tun als wären wir von dieser Welt.

----------

## think4urs11

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*   Ne,is' schon klar.Wir genießen es ja auch in vollen Zügen und wundern uns dass die Mods es tolerieren. 
> 
> In diesem Thread fühl ich mich wie zu Hause, Blödeln ist mein Ein und Alles!
> 
> Deshalb ist es klasse von den Mods. Ja.
> ...

 

Das nennt man Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. Ihr seit ja auf dem richtigen Weg zur Lösung soweit ich das von meiner Position außerhalb der Matrix einschätzen kann, von daher ist alles in bester Ordnung; die Matrixparameter sehen jedenfalls alle gut aus.

Und aus SozPäd.-Sicht stärkt dieser Thread eindeutig das 'wir'-Gefühl.   :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

So, um euch an meiner allgemeinen Verwirrtheit teilhaben zu lassen, poste ich hier jetzt auch mal was...

```
 

----------

## Martini

```

(what is going on here? )

 -----------------------

           o   ^__^

            o  (oo)\________

               (__)\        )\/\

                   ||----oo-|

                   ||    / ||

                   ||      ||

```

ich hab mal das Gebimse verlängert weil der Thread so geil ist.

(ich hoffe doch, daß das larry war. Ansonsten wärs ja ne Geschlechtsumwandlung. Das "w" sieht ja eigentlich mehr nach Euter aus.)

 :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Martini on Wed Sep 27, 2006 6:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikaya

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und aus SozPäd.-Sicht stärkt dieser Thread eindeutig das 'wir'-Gefühl.  

 

Ja,dann können wir in einigen Jahren,wenn der Thread die 1000-Seiten-Grenze überschritten hat,sagen "Wir waren am Anfang dabei".

----------

## sohalt

 *andix wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Hoffentlich muss ich mich nicht ausziehen... Das wird doch bei bestimmten Publikationen so gemacht auf Seite drei    
> 
> Bei uns in Österreich ist das Seite 7, also keine Sorge, das dauert noch... 

 lang jetzt auch nichtmehr  :Wink: 

----------

## Keepoer

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   
> 
> Und aus SozPäd.-Sicht stärkt dieser Thread eindeutig das 'wir'-Gefühl.   
> 
> Ja,dann können wir in einigen Jahren,wenn der Thread die 1000-Seiten-Grenze überschritten hat,sagen "Wir waren am Anfang dabei".

 

Und wer weiß - vielleicht wird da ja mal eine richtige Bewegung drauß. Und wir waren ebenfalls von Anfang an dabei...

//Edit:

Da immer noch Halbzeitpause ist, habe ich etwas auf german-bash rumgelesen - ROFL - ich kann nicht mehr...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dave87

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*    *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   
> 
> Und aus SozPäd.-Sicht stärkt dieser Thread eindeutig das 'wir'-Gefühl.   
> 
> Ja,dann können wir in einigen Jahren,wenn der Thread die 1000-Seiten-Grenze überschritten hat,sagen "Wir waren am Anfang dabei". 
> ...

 

```

 

----------

## mrsteven

 *Martini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (what is going on here? )
> ...

 

Ich kann nicht mehr...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Erdie

Nanana, was lese ich da ? Wir wollen doch wohl nicht ernsthaft anfangen ernst zu werden? Ernsthafte Kommentare sind hier jetzt aber eindeutig OT. Seid bloß froh, daß ich kein Mod bin   :Twisted Evil:   Aber Spaß beiseite, immer bedenken ich habe einen guten Draht zum Matrix - Admin.

----------

## Keepoer

Hmmm, nix zu tun, also suchen wir mal Bashs mit Gentoo-Bezug:

http://german-bash.org/72

http://german-bash.org/1558

http://german-bash.org/2370

http://german-bash.org/198

http://german-bash.org/2798

http://german-bash.org/967

So, viel Spaß - ich geh Harald gucken...

----------

## andix

 *sohalt wrote:*   

>  *andix wrote:*    *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Hoffentlich muss ich mich nicht ausziehen... Das wird doch bei bestimmten Publikationen so gemacht auf Seite drei    Bei uns in Österreich ist das Seite 7, also keine Sorge, das dauert noch...  lang jetzt auch nichtmehr 

 

Wenn ich richtig mitgezählt habe sinds noch 4 Posts, dann wirds ernst!

----------

## Erdie

Um Euch etwas aufzuheitern, habe ich die nächste Klangspiel - Version fertiggestellt:

http://www.erdie.de/klangspiel2.ogg

Genau das richtige zu diesen späten Stunde   :Twisted Evil:  zum Einschlafen. Soll ich weitermachen?

----------

## rc

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Und aus SozPäd.-Sicht stärkt dieser Thread eindeutig das 'wir'-Gefühl.  

 

"Du bist Gentoo."

scnr   :Wink: 

----------

## dakra

Richtig Sorgen sollten wir uns erst machen, wenn wir "Bitte löschen! - Part2" aufmachen. Das sollte uns dann wirklich zu denken geben. Vielleicht ist das hier ja auch nur so ne Mode Erscheinung und greifen bald wieder auf das bekannte "Motiviert mich zur Arbeit" zurück. Oder es kommt sogar etwas gänzlich neues.

Daniel

----------

## Erdie

 *rc wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Und aus SozPäd.-Sicht stärkt dieser Thread eindeutig das 'wir'-Gefühl.   
> 
> "Du bist Gentoo."
> 
> scnr  

 

Auch Gentoo - User haben eine Psyche   :Razz: 

----------

## dakra

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Auch Gentoo - User haben eine Psyche  

 

Hattest du das Use-Flag dafür gesetzt? Wollte bei Stable Paketen bleiben.   :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Gehen alle Gentoo User um 00 Uhr ins Bett oder hat Euch mein Klangspiel2 in den Wahnsinn getrieben?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Mensch, wie seid ihr denn alle drauf  :Shocked: 

Da hat man einmal keine Zeit das Forum zu besuchen, weil man so in Arbeit vertieft ist (altes Auto verkaufen, Alles für den NEUEN vorbereiten, Versicherungsprämien und AGB's vergleichen) und dann habt ihr nix gescheiteres zu tun als die Pagezahl zu verdoppeln??? Leute!!! Wenn ihr bei Seite 7 angelangt seid muss ich mich ausziehen!!! WOLLT IHR DAS WIRKLICH???

@EDIT

GNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SEITE 7!!!!!!

DAS habt ihr nun davon!

Nein, also Löscht ja eure Posts nach dem schreiben!

@slick

Bravo Slick! Ich hatte zwar auf etwas anderes angespielt, diese Anspielung hat aber selber wieder auf THX 1138 angespielt  :Laughing:  In Maniac Mansion von LucasArts (was ja wiederum George Lucas gehörte) konnte man das Auto von Ed (Dr. Fred's Junior) z.B. nutzen um den bösen Meteor wieder gen'Himmel zu schicken. Und was stand auf der Autonummer THX 1138. http://www.djgallagher.com/games/pc/maniacmansion/funnystuff.php

@Think4UrS11

 *Quote:*   

> Ist das nicht die kleine 'Macke' von George Lucas in praktisch allem diese Zahl auftauchen zu lassen?
> 
> (Das Nummernschild im Film American Graffiti, die Registriernummer eines Kampfdroiden in Episode 1, Chewbacca soll in Zellenblock 1138 gebracht werden, usw.)

 

Stimmt  :Wink:  Und wie hiess nochmals das Soundsystem von George Lucas??? Achja, THX  :Very Happy: 

@deejay

 *Quote:*   

> Wir schreiben also in einem "nicht existierenden" Thread?

 

Ich hole jetzt mal ein wenig aus  :Smile: 

Wir alle wissen ja, dass die Matrix existiert. Da müssen wir nicht weiter darüber diskutieren. Viele glauben aber nun, dass man aus der Matrix ausbrechen kann, wenn man irgend eine rote Pille einer blauen vorzieht. Nun, das ist natürlich nur "FILM". Ich meine, hat sich jemand von euch schon mal gedanken darüber gemacht, was passiert wenn man BEIDE pillen nimmt? Nun, ich möchte euch ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen...

Wie wir ja aus der Farbenlehre wissen ergeben sich durch das mischen von zwei Farben jeweils eine neue Farbe. Habt Ihr euch denn schon einmal überlegt was passiert wenn man blau und rot mischt? Genau, Gentoo-Lila  :Cool: 

Aaahh... jetzt dämmert es langsam. Oder? 

Dieser ganze Matrix Filmquatsch ist eigentlich nichts weiter als eine riesiger von Gentoo gesponserte Marketing Film. z.B. die Szene in der diese "Deja vue" Geschichte mit der Katze gezeigt wird. In wirklichkeit ist das unser Maskottchen Larry in einem Kater-Kostüm. Und damit die Relationen stimmen ist er einfach ein wenig weiter weg aufgenommen worden.

Aber ich habe schon zu viel preisgegeben...

Aber andererseits... Was solls, der Thread wird/wurde eh gelöscht und dann wird/ist nichts mehr davon übrig(ge)bleiben.

Oder sagen wir es so... Ihr glaubt, dass nichts mehr davon übrig ist. Denn Morgen wird einer meiner Mr. Smithes vorbeikommen und einfach die entsrpechenden Erinnerungen aus euch rausprü... äh... eliminieren.

In diesem Sinne... Man löscht wieder voneinander!

STiGMaTa

----------

## Erdie

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Was für Emotionen kommen bei Euch dabei hoch? 
> 
> http://www.empty-storage.de/website_ingsteph/ingsteph_ko_informatiker.mp3 (link)

 

Ich habs gerade gehört, offensichtlich bin ich doch kein Informatiker, da ich es geschafft habe, mich erfolgreich zu replizieren - siehe links   :Wink: 

----------

## dave87

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> ...oder hat Euch mein Klangspiel2 in den Wahnsinn getrieben?

 

Gerade als ich mir es anhören wollte.... ->> http://www.250kb.de/u/060928/p/9d7c26e5.png (Lebendigkeitstestergebnisse? wtf?)   :Shocked: 

----------

## Erdie

 *dave87 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   ...oder hat Euch mein Klangspiel2 in den Wahnsinn getrieben? 
> 
> Gerade als ich mir es anhören wollte.... ->> http://www.250kb.de/u/060928/p/9d7c26e5.png (Lebendigkeitstestergebnisse? wtf?)  

 

Upps ---   :Shocked:  brauchst Du ein anderes Format?

Ich muß jetzt ins Bett - gute N8

----------

## dave87

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *dave87 wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   ...oder hat Euch mein Klangspiel2 in den Wahnsinn getrieben? 
> 
> Gerade als ich mir es anhören wollte.... ->> http://www.250kb.de/u/060928/p/9d7c26e5.png (Lebendigkeitstestergebnisse? wtf?)   
> 
> Upps ---   brauchst Du ein anderes Format?
> ...

 

Nöö irgendwie gehts jetzt, scheint nur ne grafiktreiberirgendwasmeldung gewesen zu sein. (oder doch ein fehler in der matrix? oder war's mr. smith? oder einfach ein schlechtgelauntes programm?)

 *Quote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   
> 
> Gehen alle Gentoo User um 00 Uhr ins Bett oder hat Euch mein Klangspiel2 in den Wahnsinn getrieben?
> 
>  
> ...

 

*g*

----------

## dakra

Guten Morgen,

mir kam gerade ein wundervolle Idee um den Thread einzigartig zu machen. Wir könnten alle unsere Posts editieren und lediglich in jeden Post ein Smiley oder Leerzeichen setzen. Das wäre dann genauso "problemlösend" wie es jetzt ist. Würde aber weniger Platz auf der Datenbank einnehmen.

Geh mir mal nen Kaffee holen, schickt mir jemand vielleichjt ein paar Kekse dazu?

Daniel

----------

## xraver

Tja,

ein Kaffe hab ich mir eben geholt und meine Beitragscounter 1 höher gesetzt. Sehr sinnvoll......und mein Gentoo läuft jetzt auch besser - dank dem Support aus diesen Thread  :Wink: .

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> Hmmm, nix zu tun, also suchen wir mal Bashs mit Gentoo-Bezug:
> 
> http://german-bash.org/72
> 
> http://german-bash.org/1558
> ...

 

LOL nicht schlecht  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe noch nicht gefrühstückt und muß mir deshalb erstmal meinen ersten Kaffee aus dem 5. Stock holen. Ausserdem hängt hier so ne interne Fehlermeldung rum, die ich erstmal lesen muß und die Berechtigungen auf das Share für meinen Kollegen nebenan stimmen immernoch nicht. Zum Glück fallen die Telefonkonferenzen heute aus, weil das halbe Team in den USA ist. Das macht auch meinen Statusbericht entspannter.

EDIT: Meine Idee ist, aus diesem Thread so eine Art Multiuser-Webblog zu machen. Was sagt die Matrix dazu?

----------

## b3cks

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> Btw:
> 
> Mein Erzeuger hat gestern Gebrtstag gefeiert und wir haben jetzt massig Essen über. Will jemand? 

 

Immer noch nichts erhalten, Schweinerei! Aber jetzt will ich das auch nicht mehr... Ist bestimmt schon als Gammelfleisch exportiert worden, zusammen mit dem Genreis.   :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

LOL übelstes Gammelfleisch^^....*G* ich warte auch grade auf mein Mett/Körner/Senf Brötchen....aber naja....wird wohl noch dauern... *grml  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## deejay

Na super, jetzt habt ihr es geschafft. Ich bekomme Hunger! 

@slick: Aber kein Hunger auf Gammelfleich^^  :Smile: 

@ Erdie: Sag mal dem Matrixadmin, er soll mir mal eine leckere Mahlzeit auf meinen Schreibtisch programmieren  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe jetzt endlich meinen (Milch-)kaffee geholt. Welch ein Augenblick, diesen zu genießen  :Very Happy:  Um den Matrixadmin zu kontaktieren, muß ich mich auf die Metaebene begeben. Hat schon jemand ein Feedback zu Klangspiel2 oder ist das so schlecht, daß sich keiner traut? Falls das so ist, werde ich die Entwicklung einstellen.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nikaya

 *dakra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mir kam gerade ein wundervolle Idee um den Thread einzigartig zu machen. Wir könnten alle unsere Posts editieren und lediglich in jeden Post ein Smiley oder Leerzeichen setzen. Das wäre dann genauso "problemlösend" wie es jetzt ist. Würde aber weniger Platz auf der Datenbank einnehmen.
> 
> 

 

Oder wir editieren alle unsere Posts und schreiben nur rein *Quote:*   

> --Bitte löschen--

 Das würde diesem Thread einen kafkaesken Charakter geben und ihn gleichzeitig legendär machen.

Alle Forenbetreiber würden dieses Forum für so einen Thread huldigen und preisen.

Edith 1:

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat schon jemand ein Feedback zu Klangspiel2 oder ist das so schlecht, daß sich keiner traut?

 

Ich finde es gut.Mehr davon.

Wie hast Du die Schreie aufgenommen?Bist Du durch die Firma gelaufen und hast die Reaktion der Leute mit einem Mikro festgehalten?  :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

Edith 2:

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ihr bei Seite 7 angelangt seid muss ich mich ausziehen!!! WOLLT IHR DAS WIRKLICH???

 

Jaaaaaaaa.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Erdie

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Erdie wrote:*   
> 
> Hat schon jemand ein Feedback zu Klangspiel2 oder ist das so schlecht, daß sich keiner traut? 
> ...

 

Wie gesagt, nicht alle Samples sind von mir, ich habe einiges bei http://freesound.iua.upf.edu abgeholt. Aber ich habe auch schon viel bei Freesound hochgeladen. Ist ne super community wenn man sich für Tontechnik interessiert. Ich arbeite gerade an einem open source Science Fiction Hörspiel. Die Fertigstellung kann sich aber noch länger hinziehen weil ich noch nicht alle Sprecher gefunden habe und die Story muß auch noch fertiggestellt werden.

BTW: Meine Kaffeetasse ist jetzt leer   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT: Ab wann wird man eigentlich l33t ?

----------

## nikaya

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Ab wann wird man eigentlich l33t ?

 

Ich meine ab 500 Posts.Für sowas ist dieser Thread ja sehr gut geeignet,auch wenn die Zahl überwiegend durch Blödelposts zusammen kommt.

----------

## b3cks

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: Ab wann wird man eigentlich l33t ? 
> 
> Ich meine ab 500 Posts.Für sowas ist dieser Thread ja sehr gut geeignet,auch wenn die Zahl überwiegend durch Blödelposts zusammen kommt.

 

Bis zu meinem "Veteran"-Status dauert es wohl noch etwas...  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Gehen alle Gentoo User um 00 Uhr ins Bett

 

Also, gestern oder bzw. heute war ich um 2:30 Uhr im Bett und bin denke ich um 3:30 Uhr eingeschlafen.

 *Quote:*   

> oder hat Euch mein Klangspiel2 in den Wahnsinn getrieben?

 

Ach nein, da braucht es bei mir kein Klangspiel2 mehr...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## deejay

Es steht immer noch nichts essbares auf meinem Schreibtisch  :Sad: 

Was ist denn da los, gibt es irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten in der Programmlogik  :Very Happy: 

Eine Endlosschleife ist gar nicht so schlimm, zumindest nicht so lange ich Hunger habe ^^  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b3cks

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Gehen alle Gentoo User um 00 Uhr ins Bett 
> 
> Also, gestern oder bzw. heute war ich um 2:30 Uhr im Bett und bin denke ich um 3:30 Uhr eingeschlafen.

 

Student?

----------

## Erdie

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: Ab wann wird man eigentlich l33t ? 
> 
> Ich meine ab 500 Posts.Für sowas ist dieser Thread ja sehr gut geeignet,auch wenn die Zahl überwiegend durch Blödelposts zusammen kommt.

 

Juppi, dann brauch ich ja nur noch 58. Das kann man doch schaffen. Ihr könnte mir gerne konstruktive Fragen, auch aus dem alltäglichen Leben, stellen. Dann brauch ich kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, ich hätte mir den Status "erblödelt". Bekommt man irgendwann mal so eine Art Heiligenschein oder so ??

----------

## dave87

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: Ab wann wird man eigentlich l33t ? 
> 
> Ich meine ab 500 Posts.Für sowas ist dieser Thread ja sehr gut geeignet,auch wenn die Zahl überwiegend durch Blödelposts zusammen kommt. 
> ...

 

Ich glaub nicht, siehe -> https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=233, oder gibts den Heiligenschein erst bei über 16000 posts?   :Wink: 

----------

## dakra

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ihr könnte mir gerne konstruktive Fragen, auch aus dem alltäglichen Leben, stellen.

 

Warum ist Larry eine Kuh?

Gruß Daniel

----------

## dave87

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ihr könnte mir gerne konstruktive Fragen, auch aus dem alltäglichen Leben, stellen.

 

hmmm.... Weiss dein Matrixadmin zufällig die genaue UNIXZeit zu der dieser Thread 25 Seiten hat?  :Razz: 

----------

## dakra

Könnte eigentlich nen neuen Thread starten...aber...wer ist denn hier alles im StudiVZ?

Für alle die nicht wissen was das ist. Ein Portal für Studenten...die noch nicht richtig durch andere Foren ausgelastet sind...  :Wink: 

Bin Stolz...hab zur Zeit noch mehr Frauen als Männer bei meinen Freunden. Glaube das dies aber nicht lange anhält. Infos halt  :Wink: 

Daniel Kral

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Gehen alle Gentoo User um 00 Uhr ins Bett 
> 
> Also, gestern oder bzw. heute war ich um 2:30 Uhr im Bett und bin denke ich um 3:30 Uhr eingeschlafen.
> 
>  *Quote:*   oder hat Euch mein Klangspiel2 in den Wahnsinn getrieben? 
> ...

 

ich bin in letzter zeit immer bis 01:00 - 02:00 wach...kann net pennen.muss aber moins um 17:30 wieder aufstehen..dann nehme ich mir immer vor eher zu pennen...und was is!? es geht net...

MfG

Scup

----------

## Erdie

 *dakra wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Ihr könnte mir gerne konstruktive Fragen, auch aus dem alltäglichen Leben, stellen. 
> 
> Warum ist Larry eine Kuh?
> 
> Gruß Daniel

 

Weil seine phänotypische Gestalt mit dem Objekttypus einer Kuh übereinstimmt. Aufgrund dieser Eigenschaften läßt sich der Objekttyp "Kuh" ableiten.

----------

## Erdie

 *dave87 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Ihr könnte mir gerne konstruktive Fragen, auch aus dem alltäglichen Leben, stellen. 
> 
> hmmm.... Weiss dein Matrixadmin zufällig die genaue UNIXZeit zu der dieser Thread 25 Seiten hat? 

 

Du hast vergessen das zugehörige Inertialsystem anzugeben. Ohne das ist die Frage sinnlos bzw. die Antwort willkürlich.

----------

## dakra

Mmmhhh....dann müssen wir dich jetzt wohl mehr fordern.

Warum sind wir Gentoo User. Welche Unzufriedenheit im Leben hat uns dazu bewegt die Perfektion zu erlangen?

Gruß Daniel

----------

## dave87

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   Gehen alle Gentoo User um 00 Uhr ins Bett 
> 
> Also, gestern oder bzw. heute war ich um 2:30 Uhr im Bett und bin denke ich um 3:30 Uhr eingeschlafen.
> 
>  *Quote:*   oder hat Euch mein Klangspiel2 in den Wahnsinn getrieben? 
> ...

 

von 1:00 oder 2:00 bis 17:30 is wenig??   :Twisted Evil: 

 *dakra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mmmhhh....dann müssen wir dich jetzt wohl mehr fordern.
> 
> 

 

Da habsch doch auch noch ne Frage Erdie: Warum heisst Gentoo Gentoo? Und wie würde Gentoo heissen wenn Linux' Maskottchen nicht Tux sondern ein Hund wäre?

----------

## Erdie

 *dakra wrote:*   

> Mmmhhh....dann müssen wir dich jetzt wohl mehr fordern.
> 
> Warum sind wir Gentoo User. Welche Unzufriedenheit im Leben hat uns dazu bewegt die Perfektion zu erlangen?
> 
> Gruß Daniel

 

Das ist doch ganz einfach: Unsere überlegenen kognitiven Fähigkeiten gaben uns eine Chance, die Unvollkommenheit der Matrix zu erfassen. Dieses hat uns dazu motiviert eine Insel der Perfektion zu schaffen. Gentoo ist demnach ein gekapeltes Objekt innerhalb der Matrix.

----------

## Erdie

 *dave87 wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*    *mrsteven wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   Gehen alle Gentoo User um 00 Uhr ins Bett 
> 
> Also, gestern oder bzw. heute war ich um 2:30 Uhr im Bett und bin denke ich um 3:30 Uhr eingeschlafen.
> 
>  *Quote:*   oder hat Euch mein Klangspiel2 in den Wahnsinn getrieben? 
> ...

 

Gentoo ist eine besonders schnelle Linux-Distribution oder m. a. Worten: Der unerfahrene Linux - Neuling schafft es in optimierter Zeit, das System mittels Konfiguration in die Parallelmatrix zu befördern   :Shocked:  . Aus diesem Grund hat man den Namen aus einer kleinen, schnellen Pinguinart abgeleitet.

Wenn Tux ein Hund wäre, würde man das namensgebende Maskottchen aus einer schnellen Hundeart vererben müssen, am besten wäre hier "Plutoo" geeignet.

----------

## SkaaliaN

schlafe ich etwa zu viel!??!?!?!?!?!?!?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dave87

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *dave87 wrote:*    *Scup wrote:*    *mrsteven wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   Gehen alle Gentoo User um 00 Uhr ins Bett 
> 
> Also, gestern oder bzw. heute war ich um 2:30 Uhr im Bett und bin denke ich um 3:30 Uhr eingeschlafen.
> 
>  *Quote:*   oder hat Euch mein Klangspiel2 in den Wahnsinn getrieben? 
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   und ich dachte immer erst nach der 5.ten gcc per glibc Kompilierung, bei welcher die LDFLAGS +matrix und -theMatrixHasYou gesetzt werden müssen, sei die Zeit, welche der Neuling braucht um 's in die Parallelmatrix zu befördern vernünftigt optimiert. 

 *Scup wrote:*   

> schlafe ich etwa zu viel!??!?!?!?!?!?!? 

 

15,5 - 16,5 std sind wenig???????????????????  :Rolling Eyes: 

//Edit: Wie oft kann man eigentlich hier nen quote quoten?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *dave87 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*    *dave87 wrote:*    *Scup wrote:*    *mrsteven wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   Gehen alle Gentoo User um 00 Uhr ins Bett 
> 
> Also, gestern oder bzw. heute war ich um 2:30 Uhr im Bett und bin denke ich um 3:30 Uhr eingeschlafen.
> 
>  *Quote:*   oder hat Euch mein Klangspiel2 in den Wahnsinn getrieben? 
> ...

 

Na, ich hoffe doch mal, dass es noch nen bissel geht.  :Smile: 

Ach...Plutoo ist nicht schnell. Ich wär dann für nen schnellen Windhundnamen. Vorschläge?

Tobi

P.S: Kleiner Tipp: Scup hat sich vertippt  :Wink: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *Quote:*    *dave87 wrote:*   //Edit: Wie oft kann man eigentlich hier nen quote quoten?                   

 

So oft bis das eigentliche Zitat nicht mehr zu sehen ist  :Laughing: 

EDIT: Das eigentliche Zitat lautet "Wie oft kann man eigentlich hier nen quote quoten?" und irgendwie zerschießt es mein Posting so oft zu quoten...

EDIT 2: 30 Quotes entfernt, nun ist es nicht mehr ganz so wild  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

Toll Bloodsurfer.Ein künstlerisches Meisterwerk.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dave87

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *dave87 wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*    *dave87 wrote:*    *Scup wrote:*    *mrsteven wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   Gehen alle Gentoo User um 00 Uhr ins Bett 
> 
> Also, gestern oder bzw. heute war ich um 2:30 Uhr im Bett und bin denke ich um 3:30 Uhr eingeschlafen.
> 
>  *Quote:*   oder hat Euch mein Klangspiel2 in den Wahnsinn getrieben? 
> ...

 

pssst! Jetzt merkt er es doch gleich   :Twisted Evil: 

Ich wär für fastdog oder so  :Wink:  Aber es gibt hier sicher noch bessere Vorschläge...

@bloodsurfer: *gg*

----------

## franzf

 *dave87 wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *dave87 wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*    *dave87 wrote:*    *Scup wrote:*    *mrsteven wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   Gehen alle Gentoo User um 00 Uhr ins Bett 
> 
> Also, gestern oder bzw. heute war ich um 2:30 Uhr im Bett und bin denke ich um 3:30 Uhr eingeschlafen.
> 
>  *Quote:*   oder hat Euch mein Klangspiel2 in den Wahnsinn getrieben? 
> ...

 

Der schnellste Hund den ich kenne ist der vom Columbo.

Auf deutsch heißt der einfach nur Hund.

----------

## dave87

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *dave87 wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*    *dave87 wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*    *dave87 wrote:*    *Scup wrote:*    *mrsteven wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   Gehen alle Gentoo User um 00 Uhr ins Bett 
> 
> Also, gestern oder bzw. heute war ich um 2:30 Uhr im Bett und bin denke ich um 3:30 Uhr eingeschlafen.
> 
>  *Quote:*   oder hat Euch mein Klangspiel2 in den Wahnsinn getrieben? 
> ...

 

Hört sich nur etwas komisch an:

"Ich hab den/die/das neuen Hund geladen" - "Ich hab den Hund doch schon fertig kompiliert"  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *dave87 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*    *dave87 wrote:*    *Scup wrote:*    *mrsteven wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   Gehen alle Gentoo User um 00 Uhr ins Bett 
> 
> Also, gestern oder bzw. heute war ich um 2:30 Uhr im Bett und bin denke ich um 3:30 Uhr eingeschlafen.
> 
>  *Quote:*   oder hat Euch mein Klangspiel2 in den Wahnsinn getrieben? 
> ...

 

mh..weiß net...wie lange schlaft ihr denn so!?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *dave87 wrote:*   

> "Ich hab den/die/das neuen Hund geladen" - "Ich hab den Hund doch schon fertig kompiliert" 

 

Hund = Hurd?

----------

## b3cks

 *Scup wrote:*   

> mh..weiß net...wie lange schlaft ihr denn so!? 

 

Während der Arbeitswoche 6-7h, manchmal weniger und am WE ~9h.

----------

## dakra

 *Scup wrote:*   

> mh..weiß net...wie lange schlaft ihr denn so!? 

 

Derzeitig so um die 6Stunden unter der Woche. Am Wochenende sind es ca. 8 Stunden. Kommt auf den Alkoholpegel vom vorigen Abend an.

Irgendwann bin ich soweit das ich zwischen den Tastaturanschlägen ein Nanosekundenschlaf durchführen kann. Dann hat sich diese Schlafverschwendung auch erledigt.

----------

## Erdie

Ich suche noch Herausforderungen   :Cool: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *dakra wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   mh..weiß net...wie lange schlaft ihr denn so!?  
> 
> Derzeitig so um die 6Stunden unter der Woche. Am Wochenende sind es ca. 8 Stunden. Kommt auf den Alkoholpegel vom vorigen Abend an.
> 
> Irgendwann bin ich soweit das ich zwischen den Tastaturanschlägen ein Nanosekundenschlaf durchführen kann. Dann hat sich diese Schlafverschwendung auch erledigt.

 

mh..ich würde dann sterben...echt..ich laufe ja jetzt schon wie eine leiche rum..nur weil ich so wenig schlaf habe

----------

## franzf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich suche noch Herausforderungen  

 

Schau mal hier am Ende vorbei, hast was zu tun...

Ansonsten:

Sag mir, gibts in Matrizen Matratzen= bin nämlich grad recht müde.

Sind dafür die Basiswichselmatratzen?

----------

## dakra

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich suche noch Herausforderungen  

 

Was du suchst ist ein Grund etwas zu schreiben wegen Postcount  :Wink: 

Aber ich mach ja auch mit  :Smile: 

Warum gibt es so wenige Frauen bei Gentoo. Warum kenne ich die wenigen nicht persönlich?

Daniel

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *dakra wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Ich suche noch Herausforderungen   
> 
> Warum gibt es so wenige Frauen bei Gentoo. Warum kenne ich die wenigen nicht persönlich?
> 
> Daniel

 

dafür kenn ich die alle   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## franzf

 *dakra wrote:*   

> Warum gibt es so wenige Frauen bei Gentoo. Warum kenne ich die wenigen nicht persönlich?

 

Entweder wegen LeasureLarry (dieser Lustmolch...)

Oder weil Frauen schlechter in Mathe sind (braucht man für Matrizebrechnung, und Gentoo ist ja ein innerhalb der Matrix gekapseltes Objekt).

Aber am besten antwortet Erdie selber, der hat ja den Draht zum "Erschaffer".

Erdie:

Willst du unser geistiger Führer sein?

"Pope of Gentooland"

----------

## dakra

Gibt es hier ne locate Funktion im Forum? Kenn echt keine!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Außgenommen slicks_wife.

Daniel

----------

## SkaaliaN

hat slicks_wife was mit slick direkt zu tun?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused:   :Shocked: 

----------

## franzf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Hat schon jemand ein Feedback zu Klangspiel2 oder ist das so schlecht, daß sich keiner traut? Falls das so ist, werde ich die Entwicklung einstellen. 

 

Es IST so sch...  :Razz: 

Also am besten hörst du auf mit sowas deine Zeit zu vertrödeln.

<ironie>Das war natürlich ironisch gemeint</ironie>

<ironie>Und dass ich den vorigen Satz in ironie-Tags gesetzt hab auch</ironie>

 :Wink: 

<ironie>Nö, jetzt ernst, mach weiter  :Smile:  nicht schlecht, evtl hast ja echt Lust ein komplettes Klang-Theme zu bastel und dann auf kde-look.org und der Selben zu veröffentlichen</ironie>

----------

## dakra

 *Scup wrote:*   

> hat slicks_wife was mit slick direkt zu tun?   

 

Da hat sich jemand nicht die Bilder vom GSC angeschaut. Tja! Solltest wohl das nächste mal dabei sein! Nächstes Jahr ist ja wieder GSC. Unvergessliche Erlebnisse. Davon werde ich noch meinen Enkelkindern berichten.

Daniel

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *dakra wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   hat slicks_wife was mit slick direkt zu tun?    
> 
> Da hat sich jemand nicht die Bilder vom GSC angeschaut. Tja! Solltest wohl das nächste mal dabei sein! Nächstes Jahr ist ja wieder GSC. Unvergessliche Erlebnisse. Davon werde ich noch meinen Enkelkindern berichten.
> 
> Daniel

 

Ich würde echt mal gerne dabei sein. Wo ist denn das nächste GSC???

----------

## dakra

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *dakra wrote:*    *Scup wrote:*   hat slicks_wife was mit slick direkt zu tun?    
> 
> Da hat sich jemand nicht die Bilder vom GSC angeschaut. Tja! Solltest wohl das nächste mal dabei sein! Nächstes Jahr ist ja wieder GSC. Unvergessliche Erlebnisse. Davon werde ich noch meinen Enkelkindern berichten.
> 
> Daniel 
> ...

 

So Richtung Süddeutschland. Das wird sich erst noch gegen Dezember klären. Denke ich. Ich kann es dir nur empfehlen zu kommen.

So, jetzt aber zurück zu den Frauen. Sind die etwa gelöscht worden. Kenne ich deshalb keine hier von Gentoo?

----------

## Finswimmer

Das hatten wir doch schonmal.

Wir kamen zu dem Schluss, das viele Frauen nur mit dem PC arbeiten, nicht an ihm.

Und da viele auch gar nicht versuchen ein Problem selbst zu lösen, ist ein System, was im allgemeinen Windows Volksmund mit "ihh Linux" beschrieben wird, dann definitiv nichts für viele Frauen.

Nun ist es dann auch so, dass ja nicht alle GentooUser hier regelmäßig mitschreiben.

Das dezimiert die Anzahl an Frauen hier noch weiter.

Tobi (braucht  keine Linux Frau, ist mit einem Windows  Weib glücklich)   :Razz: 

----------

## Erdie

 *dakra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was du suchst ist ein Grund etwas zu schreiben wegen Postcount 
> 
> 

 

Nein, ich suche eine Legitimation für meine Posts den entsprechenden Status erlangt zu haben   :Wink: 

 *dakra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum gibt es so wenige Frauen bei Gentoo. Warum kenne ich die wenigen nicht persönlich?
> 
> 

 

Das ist doch ganz einfach. Frauen frieren sehr viel schneller als Männer. Das merke ich hier ganz oft im Büro. Bei mit sitzen ein Japaner, eine Afrikanerin (Kamerun) und ein Inder. Ständig muß ich das Fenster wieder schließen weil meine Kollegin (Afrikanerin) sich über Kälte beschwert wobei ich versuche in den kurzen Öffnungsphasen der durch unzählige PCs aufgewärmten Luft ein wenig Sauerstoff zu ergattern.

Nun, Gentoo ist bekanntlich ein kleiner Pinguin und Pinguine leben bekanntlich in sehr kalten Regionen - damit ist es klar, warum es bei Gentoo so wenig Frauen gibt   :Smile:  Du kennst die wenigen nicht persönlich weil diese sich aufgrund andauernder Fröstelanfälle unter den Tisch hinter einen wärmenden Computerlüfter verkrochen haben.

----------

## dakra

Aber damals wurde nicht daran gedacht das die Frauen hier gelöscht sein könnten.

Oder wiederspricht sich Frau allgemein mit der bereits erwähnten Perfektion von Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Erdie:
> 
> Willst du unser geistiger Führer sein?
> ...

 

Das war ich doch immer schon. Ich bin der gewesen, der im Hintergrund die roten und blauen Pillen verteilt hat. Falls Ihr so eine Art Computer Seelsorge braucht, stelle ich mich gerne zur Verfügung   :Laughing: 

Bekomme ich jetzt von einem Admin den Status "Pope of Gentooland" dort wo jetzt noch "Guru" steht?

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist doch ganz einfach. Frauen frieren sehr viel schneller als Männer. Das merke ich hier ganz oft im Büro. Bei mit sitzen ein Japaner, eine Afrikanerin (Kamerun) und ein Inder. Ständig muß ich das Fenster wieder schließen weil meine Kollegin (Afrikanerin) sich über Kälte beschwert wobei ich versuche in den kurzen Öffnungsphasen der durch unzählige PCs aufgewärmten Luft ein wenig Sauerstoff zu ergattern.
> 
> Nun, Gentoo ist bekanntlich ein kleiner Pinguin und Pinguine leben bekanntlich in sehr kalten Regionen - damit ist es klar, warum es bei Gentoo so wenig Frauen gibt   Du kennst die wenigen nicht persönlich weil diese sich aufgrund andauernder Fröstelanfälle unter den Tisch hinter einen wärmenden Computerlüfter verkrochen haben.

 

in Suedafrika gibts aber auch Pinguine  :Smile:  und die sonnen sich teilweise am Strand..... ernsthaft jetzt.

----------

## dakra

 *kil wrote:*   

> in Suedafrika gibts aber auch Pinguine  und die sonnen sich teilweise am Strand..... ernsthaft jetzt.

 

Das sind aber dann Ubuntu Pinguine...  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <ironie>Nö, jetzt ernst, mach weiter  nicht schlecht, evtl hast ja echt Lust ein komplettes Klang-Theme zu bastel und dann auf kde-look.org und der Selben zu veröffentlichen</ironie>

 

Das ist doch mal eine gute Idee - das werde ich mir anschauen. Ein Horror KDE Sound Theme   :Cool: 

...jaa, das ist es. Das mach ich.

----------

## franzf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Das ist doch mal eine gute Idee - das werde ich mir anschauen. Ein Horror KDE Sound Theme  
> 
> ...jaa, das ist es. Das mach ich.

 

Cool, und wir hier alle werden das Soundtheme An die Spitze des Olymps voten  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo-Horror-Theme:
> 
> Just for people who arent afraid of compiling the entire Linux-System on their own!

 

 :Very Happy: 

Und fleißig ein "MOOOOOO" einstreuen, dass man es evtl (wie schon erwähnt) als "branding"-patch für kde und gnome vertreten kann  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Gibt es für sowas ein spezielles Paketformat oder ist das einfach nur eine Ansammlung von .wav files?

----------

## Lockheed

Wow, diesen Thread gibts ja noch...

und er ist groß geworden  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Gibt es für sowas ein spezielles Paketformat oder ist das einfach nur eine Ansammlung von .wav files?

 

Soweit ich weiß ist das nur eine wirre Ansammlung, nicht notwendigerweise von wav-files. Kannst auch OGG nehmen, oder so. Klang ist halt besser bei wav  :Smile: 

Als Beispiel (eben weil auch nen Install-Script dabei ist) kannste dir man das Borealis-Theme anschaun.

----------

## franzf

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> Wow, diesen Thread gibts ja noch...
> 
> und er ist groß geworden 

 

Groß... aber noch lange nicht erwachsen  :Wink: 

Immer noch das gleiche Gblödel wie am Anfang (wobei es zum Schluss hin sogar produktiv wurde ^^

Grüße

Franz // der sich grad mit Paganinis 24 Capricen die volle Dröhnung gibt ^^

----------

## Erdie

Umfrage:

Wer von Euch hört Klassik? Es wäre mal interessant herauszufinden, ob der prozentuale Anteil unter Gentoo Usern größer oder kleiner als der der Durchschnittsbevölkerung ist.

----------

## nikaya

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Umfrage:
> 
> Wer von Euch hört Klassik?

 

Ich.Mozart und Beethoven sind meine Favoriten.

Momentan höre ich aber lieber die neue Soulfly.Ein Thrash-Brett erster Güte.

----------

## dakra

<== Klassik Hörer

wenn ich feiern gehe oder es meiner Stimmung entspricht darf es auch moderner sein  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Also hier auch  :Smile: 

wobei das auf die Auslegung des Begriffes ankommt.

"Klaasik" im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch (alles was mit Orchester oder Geige und so)

-> jein: Ich HASSE Zwölftönerei und von Freundchen Vögelein zufällig im Vorbeiflug produzierte Noten-Kleckserei...

"Klassik" als Epoche:

-> Ja (fast alles) bis auf die frühen Anfänge, war teilweise recht einfach (will mir primitiv verkneifen;))

Und wenn ich das Umfrage-Ergebnis bisher so betrachte liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit in einer Gruppe Gentoo-User einen Klassikhörer anzutreffen bei 100%  :Smile: 

// Nebenbei:

Ich natürlich wie fast jeder hier nicht nur Klassik. Metallica, Green Day, Queen, Crash Test Dummies ...

----------

## Erdie

Zweifelsohne haben wir es hier mit einer Elite zu tun   :Wink:  Wir sind die Kernelprozesse der Matrix ... um mal wieder auf das Wesentliche zurückzukommen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Zweifelsohne haben wir es hier mit einer Elite zu tun   Wir sind die Kernelprozesse der Matrix ... um mal wieder auf das Wesentliche zurückzukommen.

 

Lassen wir mal die Matrix Matrix sein und wenden uns dem wichtigsten Thema des heutigen Tages zu:

Ich habe keine Lust mehr zu lernen.

Bescheuerte Biochemie.

Bescheuerte Anatomie. Wenn interessieren die lateinischen Namen und Funktionen aller inneren Organe.

[/motz]

Hey! Die Sonne scheint  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bescheuerte Biochemie.
> 
> Bescheuerte Anatomie. Wenn interessieren die lateinischen Namen und Funktionen aller inneren Organe.
> ...

 

Das kommt drauf an.Wenn Du etwa Medizin studierst interessiert es Deine zukünftigen Patienten ob Du Dich da drinnen auskennst.

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Lassen wir mal die Matrix Matrix sein und wenden uns dem wichtigsten Thema des heutigen Tages zu:
> 
> Ich habe keine Lust mehr zu lernen.

 

Falsche Einstellung...

Die Matrix ist der Ursprung allen (unseres) Wissens. Mit deiner abweisenden Grundhaltung gegenüber der Matrix wird das nie was werden.

Du musst lernen diese Anzuzapfen (bzw. frag mal den Erbauer ob es da bessere Möglichkeiten gibt wissen zu sammeln als Lernen).

----------

## dakra

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Du musst lernen diese Anzuzapfen (bzw. frag mal den Erbauer ob es da bessere Möglichkeiten gibt wissen zu sammeln als Lernen).

 

Downloaden?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> Bescheuerte Biochemie.
> 
> Bescheuerte Anatomie. Wenn interessieren die lateinischen Namen und Funktionen aller inneren Organe.
> ...

 

Nicht, wenn man Zahnmedizin macht  :Smile: 

Naja egal.

Ich werd mich jetztmal wieder ransetzten, und mich von der Matrix leiten lassen.

Tobi

----------

## Thargor

Ich höre keine klassische Musik   :Razz: 

Das heißt, selten. Es kann ja schließlich niemand behaupten etwas nie zu hören.

Aber wenn ich die Wahl habe, dann lieber was fetzigeres (Rock in allen Variationen (deutsch, hard, punk,...))

----------

## b3cks

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Umfrage:
> 
> Wer von Euch hört Klassik? 
> 
> Ich.Mozart und Beethoven sind meine Favoriten.
> ...

 

Haha! Soufly ist top!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

 *Scup wrote:*   

> hat slicks_wife was mit slick direkt zu tun?   

 

Wie der Nickname schon sagt...   :Cool: 

Übrigens habe ich grad die Matrix gehackt, Details siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501598-start-425.html  Achso, kommt ja erst später raus... Mist! Wieder alles vorab verraten! -- Bitte löschen --

----------

## Erdie

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> Ich höre keine klassische Musik  
> 
> Das heißt, selten. Es kann ja schließlich niemand behaupten etwas nie zu hören.
> 
> Aber wenn ich die Wahl habe, dann lieber was fetzigeres (Rock in allen Variationen (deutsch, hard, punk,...))

 

Na dann warte mal ab, bis Du ein Guru oder besser ein l33t bist. Dann brauchst Du die Klassik um Deine Nerven zu beruhigen   :Razz: 

----------

## slick

Achso, ich vergaß:

 *kil wrote:*   

> in Suedafrika gibts aber auch Pinguine  und die sonnen sich teilweise am Strand..... ernsthaft jetzt.

 

Jepp!

http://www.schiemann-web.de/reisebericht/suedafrika/pinguine-simons-town.htm

http://www.kapstadt.org/suedafrika/tierwelt_pflanzen/tiere/pinguin_brillenpinguin/

----------

## Erdie

 *slick wrote:*   

> Achso, ich vergaß:
> 
>  *kil wrote:*   in Suedafrika gibts aber auch Pinguine  und die sonnen sich teilweise am Strand..... ernsthaft jetzt. 
> 
> u.a. 
> ...

 

Ich sehe keine Tastaturen und Monitore. Es scheint sich um eine besondere Mutation zu handeln. Das zählt nicht.

Es grüßt Euch

Erdie, Pope of Gentooland

----------

## franzf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Es grüßt Euch
> 
> Erdie, Pope of Gentooland

 

Gebt dem doch endlich den Titel  :Very Happy: 

Wenigstens bis er l33t ist ^^

Dann freut er sich soooo gewaltig dass er nur noch schreibt wenn es wirklich notwendig ist...

Bei "Pope of Gentooland" ist ihm der l33t nämlich kackegal  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann freut er sich soooo gewaltig dass er nur noch schreibt wenn es wirklich notwendig ist...
> 
> 

 

Wie soll ich diesen Satz jetzt deuten?   :Twisted Evil:  Übt etwa ein Schäfchen die Abkehr vom Sprecher der Matrix und ist dessen Kommentare überdrüssig geworden?

----------

## dakra

 *slick wrote:*   

> Achso, ich vergaß:
> 
>  *kil wrote:*   in Suedafrika gibts aber auch Pinguine  und die sonnen sich teilweise am Strand..... ernsthaft jetzt. 
> 
> Jepp!
> ...

 

Die will ich beim nächsten GSC dabei haben! Die sind ja putzig und cool.

Dann könnten auch mehr weibliche Wesen kommen.

Frau: Schau mal wie süüüüüß! Das will ich auch!

Man müsste noch klären ob man die in rosa kriegen kann  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   
> 
> Dann freut er sich soooo gewaltig dass er nur noch schreibt wenn es wirklich notwendig ist...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Chmeicht den Purchen auf den Poden,denn er icht kein römicher Pürger.

----------

## franzf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> [Wie soll ich diesen Satz jetzt deuten?   Übt etwa ein Schäfchen die Abkehr vom Sprecher der Matrix und ist dessen Kommentare überdrüssig geworden?

 

Es ist nur zu unser aller Sicherheit.

Noch kann sich das kleine, in der Matrix gekapselte Objekt namens "Gentoo-Linux" noch recht unbemerkt bewegen.

Dieses Forum ist ja ein Teil dieses "Gentoo".

Sollte dieser Thread weiterhin so schnell wachsen, wächst die Gentoo-Blase mit ihm, was sich unbedingt negativ auf den aktuellen Status unserer Bewegung auswirken könnte  :Wink: 

Nebenbei bemerkt macht das Blödeln speziell mit dir besonders viel Spaß  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wie soll ich diesen Satz jetzt deuten?

 

Das zweideutige Andeuten von eindeutigen Andeutungen um eindeutige Zweideutigkeiten zu schaffen ist diesem Thread, auch andeutungsweise, nicht erlaubt.

War gerade bei einer Besprechung ... boar eh ... Stringtangas, dazu noch halbtransparent, sollte man echt verbieten. Habe nichtmal eine Ahnung was überhaupt besprochen wurde... man bin ich froh das "die" nicht bei mir im Büro ist. Und vor allem muß sie sich ja unbedingt im Stehen am Rechner anmelden, der ziemlich weit auf der Mitte des Tisches stand ... Sollte ich ihr mal sagen das ihr die Farbe gut steht oder das es beim Pimpki sicher noch andere Wäsche gibt? Glück gehabt, hätte fast mit nem Kollegen gewettet das sie wieder den roten anhat, aber diesmal wars der blaue... ihr wißt schon, der mit der Spitze am Rand. Der paßte aber gut zu ihrem Tatoo...Last edited by slick on Thu Sep 28, 2006 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   [Wie soll ich diesen Satz jetzt deuten?   Übt etwa ein Schäfchen die Abkehr vom Sprecher der Matrix und ist dessen Kommentare überdrüssig geworden? 
> 
> Es ist nur zu unser aller Sicherheit.
> 
> Noch kann sich das kleine, in der Matrix gekapselte Objekt namens "Gentoo-Linux" noch recht unbemerkt bewegen.
> ...

 

Ja...Sowas hat man nicht oft hier im Forum.  :Smile: 

Mal schauen, wann wir es in die Internationale Berühmtheit des GWN schaffen. 

Der nebenbei gesagt gar nicht wöchentlich ist, oder kann ich nicht mehr klar mit der Zeit umgehen?

Könnte daran liegen, dass ich nur für die Gentoo Welt lebe (oder lerne).

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Wie soll ich diesen Satz jetzt deuten? 
> 
> Das zweideutige Andeuten von eindeutigen Andeutungen um eindeutige Zweideutigkeiten zu schaffen ist diesem Thread, auch andeutungsweise, nicht erlaubt.
> 
> War gerade bei einer Besprechung ... boar eh ... Stringtangas, dazu noch halbtransparent, sollte man echt verbieten. Habe nichtmal eine Ahnung was überhaupt besprochen wurde... man bin ich froh das "die" nicht bei mir im Büro ist. Und vor allem muß sie sich ja unbedingt im Stehen am Rechner anmelden, der ziemlich weit auf der Mitte des Tisches stand ... Sollte ich ihr mal sagen das ihr die Farbe gut steht oder das es beim Pimpki sicher noch andere Wäsche gibt? Glück gehabt, hätte fast mit nem Kollegen gewettet das sie wieder den roten anhat, aber diesmal wars der blaue... ihr wißt schon, der mit der Spitze am Rand. Der paßte aber gut zu ihrem Tatoo...

 

Hui. Wo arbeitest du?

Hatten wir da nicht eben was mit "Computer und Frauen"?  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   Wie soll ich diesen Satz jetzt deuten? 
> 
> Das zweideutige Andeuten von eindeutigen Andeutungen um eindeutige Zweideutigkeiten zu schaffen ist diesem Thread, auch andeutungsweise, nicht erlaubt.
> 
> War gerade bei einer Besprechung ... boar eh ... Stringtangas, dazu noch halbtransparent, sollte man echt verbieten. Habe nichtmal eine Ahnung was überhaupt besprochen wurde... man bin ich froh das "die" nicht bei mir im Büro ist. Und vor allem muß sie sich ja unbedingt im Stehen am Rechner anmelden, der ziemlich weit auf der Mitte des Tisches stand ... Sollte ich ihr mal sagen das ihr die Farbe gut steht oder das es beim Pimpki sicher noch andere Wäsche gibt? Glück gehabt, hätte fast mit nem Kollegen gewettet das sie wieder den roten anhat, aber diesmal wars der blaue... ihr wißt schon, der mit der Spitze am Rand. Der paßte aber gut zu ihrem Tatoo... 
> ...

 

Wenn für dich das schon schlimm ist hätte ich noch eine Steigerung zu bieten:

Produktvorführung bei Beate Uhse

----------

## slick

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wo arbeitest du?

 

http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID5202688,00.html

----------

## Erdie

Ich nehme jetzt mal an, nicht die Stringtangas, sondert die darüberliegende Hose ist halbtransparent, oder ? Der "Pope of Gentooland" kann sich gar nicht mehr richtig auf seine seriösen Blödeleien konzentrieren wenn er sowas hört. In Bezug auf die Matrix muß ich das als Exploit bezeichnen und die sind ausdrücklich vom Matrix Admin verboten. Lass Dich nicht erwischen, ich erzähl´s nicht weiter   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Ich muß gleich in eine Gesangsprobe und kann deshalb nicht auf die Matrix aufpassen, wer wird mich vertreten?

----------

## nikaya

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Ich muß gleich in eine Gesangsprobe

 

Willst Du uns Deine Botschaft demnächst auch noch singen?  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich nehme jetzt mal an, nicht die Stringtangas, sondert die darüberliegende Hose ist halbtransparent, oder ?

 

Nein, stell Dir das ungefähr so vor.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Ich nehme jetzt mal an, nicht die Stringtangas, sondert die darüberliegende Hose ist halbtransparent, oder ? 
> 
> Nein, stell Dir das ungefähr so vor.

 

Der Link ist putt. No Hotlinking erlaubt

----------

## slick

Dann halt so ungefähr, nur in "schön".

----------

## slick

Achso, weil ich es hier und hier gerade gesehen habe, bitte in Threads aus der "normalen" Welt auch beim Thema bleiben und nicht überall willkürlich die Matrix einstreuen. Verwirrt nur die Unwissenden so schnell.

----------

## franzf

 *slick wrote:*   

> Achso, weil ich es hier und hier gerade gesehen habe, bitte in Threads aus der "normalen" Welt auch beim Thema bleiben und nicht überall willkürlich die Matrix einstreuen. Verwirrt nur die Unwissenden so schnell.

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

OK, sry...

Ich sollte mehr meditieren.

----------

## Martini

Ich hab auch ne Matrox.   :Smile: 

----------

## nikaya

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich sollte mehr meditieren.

 

Ich empfehle dazu immer das Betrachten vom Compileroutput,kann sehr meditativ sein.

Fürs erste müßte ein 

```
emerge glibc gcc
```

reichen.  :Wink: 

OOOMMMMMMM

----------

## slick

Erklärt mich für krank ... aber gelegentlich mach ich das so. Ist immer ganz interessant zu beobachten was da durch plumpes Strom an - Strom aus alles passiert.

----------

## Martini

Hiermit erkläre ich slick für krank!

----------

## Finswimmer

 *slick wrote:*   

> Erklärt mich für krank ... aber gelegentlich mach ich das so. Ist immer ganz interessant zu beobachten was da durch plumpes Strom an - Strom aus alles passiert.

 

Krank!  :Wink: 

Nee. Ich find das auch faszinierend.

Vor allem, wenn man sieht, dass nen Paket, was gerade mal 50 kb groß ist, alles an Kompilationsschritte auslösen kann.

Tobi

----------

## b3cks

Ihr habt doch echt mal Langeweile...

----------

## dakra

 *slick wrote:*   

> Erklärt mich für krank ... aber gelegentlich mach ich das so. Ist immer ganz interessant zu beobachten was da durch plumpes Strom an - Strom aus alles passiert.

 

Normal. Alle anderen sind einfach nur krank!

Ich bin auch normal! (zumindestens in meiner Weltordnung)

Daniel

----------

## Thargor

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Ihr habt doch echt mal Langeweile...

 

Jo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakra

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Ihr habt doch echt mal Langeweile...

 

Du bist doch nur auf unser Zeitmanagement neidisch. Verbesser es und schon kannst du mit uns hier viel Spass haben  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *dave87 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Ihr könnte mir gerne konstruktive Fragen, auch aus dem alltäglichen Leben, stellen. 
> 
> hmmm.... Weiss dein Matrixadmin zufällig die genaue UNIXZeit zu der dieser Thread 25 Seiten hat? 

 

Selbstverständlich. Aber dies vorab kundzutun würde zu einem sofortigen kernel oops der gesamten Matrix führen - und das wollen wir doch alle nicht.

 *slick wrote:*   

> War gerade bei einer Besprechung ... boar eh ... Stringtangas, dazu noch halbtransparent, sollte man echt verbieten. Habe nichtmal eine Ahnung was überhaupt besprochen wurde... man bin ich froh das "die" nicht bei mir im Büro ist. Und vor allem muß sie sich ja unbedingt im Stehen am Rechner anmelden, der ziemlich weit auf der Mitte des Tisches stand ... Sollte ich ihr mal sagen das ihr die Farbe gut steht oder das es beim Pimpki sicher noch andere Wäsche gibt? Glück gehabt, hätte fast mit nem Kollegen gewettet das sie wieder den roten anhat, aber diesmal wars der blaue... ihr wißt schon, der mit der Spitze am Rand. Der paßte aber gut zu ihrem Tatoo...

 

Abgesehen davon das ich jetzt neidisch bin und es sehr bedauere das meine 'ufffff'-Kollegin noch im Urlaub ist - weiß slicks_wife davon? Ich hatte letztens nicht so den Eindruck   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## slicks_wife

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> weiß slicks_wife davon? Ich hatte letztens nicht so den Eindruck  

 

Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, das ich besser in der Unterwäsche ausgesehen hätte !!  :Wink:  Ich kenn die Frau, und bei der rettet nicht mal ein Tanga bis zum Hals was!!

----------

## think4urs11

 *slicks_wife wrote:*   

> Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, das ich besser in der Unterwäsche ausgesehen hätte !!  Ich kenn die Frau, und bei der rettet nicht mal ein Tanga bis zum Hals was!!

 Ja holla, hab ich da einen Nerv getroffen?  :Wink:  Aber abgesehen davon das ich jetzt erst recht neidisch bin auf slicks_wife(s mann) bin ich jetzt zusätzlich auch noch neugierig ... und muß noch eine volle Woche nur mit den weniger ansehnlichen Kerls im Büro verbringen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## b3cks

 *dakra wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Ihr habt doch echt mal Langeweile... 
> 
> Du bist doch nur auf unser Zeitmanagement neidisch. Verbesser es und schon kannst du mit uns hier viel Spass haben 

 

Ich habe jan icht gesagt, dass ich hier kein Spaß habe.  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Hi,

der "Pope of Gentooland" ist wieder da   :Very Happy: 

Also bei uns in der Firma laufen die Frauen immer mit leicht transparenten, weißen Hosen rum und bevorzugt schwarzen Stringtangas darunter. Hmm .. ob die sich über die Wirkung im klaren sind   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich habe jetzt keine Beispielbild, aber so ähnlich hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Aber jetzt weiß ich ja, wie Ihr das meint.

----------

## slick

Da war ich übrigens letztens ziemlich erstaunt... ich wurde diesbezüglich mal aufgeklärt... zieht Frau nämlich einen roten String drunter sieht man den kaum oder so gut wie garnicht durch weiße Hosen durch. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dachte gerade bei einem weißen drunter wirds besser... aber der fällt wieder mehr auf... hat laut Aussage mit der Farbe der Haut zu tun.

----------

## dakra

 *slick wrote:*   

> Da war ich übrigens letztens ziemlich erstaunt... ich wurde diesbezüglich mal aufgeklärt... zieht Frau nämlich einen roten String drunter sieht man den kaum oder so gut wie garnicht durch weiße Hosen durch. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dachte gerade bei einem weißen drunter wirds besser... aber der fällt wieder mehr auf... hat laut Aussage mit der Farbe der Haut zu tun.

 

Solltest du mal selber ausprobieren  :Wink: 

Selbstversuche sind die besten! Vor allem wenn man sie dokumentiert.  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *dakra wrote:*   

> Solltest du mal selber ausprobieren 
> 
> Selbstversuche sind die besten! Vor allem wenn man sie dokumentiert. 

 

Nene... da sind wir ja kein  "Männerforum" mehr... dann würden sich ja hier Massen von Frauen anmelden nur um mir und meinem athletischen Körper näher zu sein. Das erspare ich euch...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Erdie

Die Matrix sieht ausdrücklich vor, daß im Kernelspace (Gentoo Universum) Instanzen sowohl vom Typ "männlich" als auch "weiblich" initialisiert werden dürfen. Warum das so einseitig passiert muß wohl was mit dem Entwickler zu tun haben. Nähere Umstände sind unbekannt. Ich muß aber noch an "Klangspiel3" arbeiten. Ihr wolltet ja Updates wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ..

Ist STiGMaTa_ch immer noch damit beschäftigt, sich auszuziehen?

----------

## franzf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich wollt ja Updates wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ..

 

Persönlichkeitsspaltung?Last edited by franzf on Thu Sep 28, 2006 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dakra

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *dakra wrote:*   Solltest du mal selber ausprobieren 
> 
> Selbstversuche sind die besten! Vor allem wenn man sie dokumentiert.  
> 
> Nene... da sind wir ja kein  "Männerforum" mehr... dann würden sich ja hier Massen von Frauen anmelden nur um mir und meinem athletischen Körper näher zu sein. Das erspare ich euch... 

 

The Axe Effect - Gentoo Server is broken because of to much registrations of women!

Das würde ich mir einrahmen und übers Bett hängen  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   ch wollt ja Updates wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe .. 
> 
> Persönlichkeitsspaltung?

 

Fehler der Matrix ist bereits korrigiert ..   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## dakra

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   ch wollt ja Updates wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe .. 
> 
> Persönlichkeitsspaltung? 
> 
> Fehler der Matrix ist bereits korrigiert ..  

 

Wieso Fehler? Für jede Situation die entsprechende Persönlichkeit. Du solltest Schulungen anbieten  :Wink: 

----------

## rc

 *slick wrote:*   

> Nene... da sind wir ja kein  "Männerforum" mehr... dann würden sich ja hier Massen von Frauen anmelden nur um mir und meinem athletischen Körper näher zu sein. Das erspare ich euch... 

 

"Männerforum" .. das hat für mich so einen Anklang an 3 ältere Herren, die Skat spielend in einer verrauchten Kneipe im Eiche rustikal Design sitzen.

Und die ganzen Frauen willst Du uns auch noch vorenthalten .. aha   :Razz: 

Und was etwaige Fehler in der Matrix bzw. Persönlichkeitsspaltungen angeht.

Das kommt nur auf's Marketing an: "It's not a bug. It's a Feature!"  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Ach übrigens, meine Probe war gut ..  :Wink: 

Wo bleiben die Studenten? Kaum geht es auf die 0 Uhr zu, ist hier nix mehr los. Ich werde dem Matrix - Admin sagen, er soll Euch löschen oder updaten.   :Razz: 

----------

## mrsteven

So, es ist 01:15 Uhr und ich komme mal wieder nicht zur Ruhe. Was soll's?  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

Juhu, Freitag und bald langes Wochenende! Und dazu heute noch alleine im Büro, herrlich!

----------

## deejay

Da schaut man einen Tag nicht ins Forum und der Thread hat wieder 5 Seiten mehr.  :Very Happy: 

Ja, es ist Freitag und lange ist es nicht mehr bis zum Wochenende...

Aber leider geht das WE dann immer so schnell vorbei. Warum gibt es eigentlich keine zwei Tage Woche. Dann hätte man mehr vom Wochenende  :Very Happy: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## b3cks

Naja, mit nur einem Tag Urlaub, kann/konnte man dieses WE um zwei Tage verlängern.

Und dann ist das nächste WE auch nicht so weit.  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Naja, mit nur einem Tag Urlaub, kann/konnte man dieses WE um zwei Tage verlängern.
> 
> Und dann ist das nächste WE auch nicht so weit. 

 

wieso das?

----------

## think4urs11

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Naja, mit nur einem Tag Urlaub, kann/konnte man dieses WE um zwei Tage verlängern.
> 
> Und dann ist das nächste WE auch nicht so weit.  wieso das?

 

Das nennt sich subjektives Empfinden - objektiv sind zwischen 2 Wochenenden schließlich immer fünf Tage. Oder aber wie man hier so sagt: 'Montag morgens kurz vor zehn und die Woche zieht sich'...

Und wenn die Woche dank Urlaub+Feiertag erst am Mittwoch beginnt zieht es sich eben kürzer bis zum Freitäglichen Feierabend, gelle?!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Naja, mit nur einem Tag Urlaub, kann/konnte man dieses WE um zwei Tage verlängern.
> 
> Und dann ist das nächste WE auch nicht so weit.  
> 
> wieso das?

 

Weil Dienstag Tag der Deutschen Einheit ist.

Man nimmt sich Montag frei, und hat einen Mini Urlaub.

 :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## dakra

Muss man nur noch nen Last Minute Trip für die paar Tage finden. Irgendwohin mit Sonne. Südafrika zu den sonneneden Tuxis  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh..hab aber keinen tag mehr  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*    *b3cks wrote:*   Naja, mit nur einem Tag Urlaub, kann/konnte man dieses WE um zwei Tage verlängern.
> 
> Und dann ist das nächste WE auch nicht so weit.  wieso das? 
> 
> Das nennt sich subjektives Empfinden - objektiv sind zwischen 2 Wochenenden schließlich immer fünf Tage. Oder aber wie man hier so sagt: 'Montag morgens kurz vor zehn und die Woche zieht sich'...
> ...

 

Vollkommen richtig erkannt, genauso wie Finswimmer.

Irgendwann kommt bestimmt die Zeit, wo man Billig-Flüge dauerhaft bekommt und nicht nur, wenn man x Monate vorher bucht. Dann muss man nur eine passende Absteige finden und schon kann man solche langen Wochenenden für einen Kurztripp nach Paris, Mailand, Barcelona, Venedig, London, usw. nutzen. Das gibt vor allem ++ bei der Freundin.  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *Scup wrote:*    *b3cks wrote:*   Naja, mit nur einem Tag Urlaub, kann/konnte man dieses WE um zwei Tage verlängern.
> 
> Und dann ist das nächste WE auch nicht so weit.  wieso das? 
> 
> Das nennt sich subjektives Empfinden - objektiv sind zwischen 2 Wochenenden schließlich immer fünf Tage. Oder aber wie man hier so sagt: 'Montag morgens kurz vor zehn und die Woche zieht sich'...
> ...

 

Ja...Das habe ich auch vor. Wir wollen mal nen längeres Wochenende in ne große Stadt wegen Musical und nen bissel Sightseeing.

Da fällt mir ein, gibt es in Hamburg noch die Möglichkeit Bungee-Jumping zu machen?

Denn dann gehts nach Hamburg, Dirty Dancing und Buuuuuuuuuuungee  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## Erdie

Jaja, Ihr habt es gut. Mir hat Linus einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht noch bevor ich mit meiner Freundin damit anfangen konnte, soche Kurztripps zu machen. Für einen Ägypten - Urlaub hat es noch gereicht. Dannach war Schluß. Vielleicht in 10 Jahren wieder   :Crying or Very sad: 

Was könnt Ihr daraus lernen? Auf keine Pille ist Verlass, sowohl die roten als auch die blauen - auch nicht in der Matrix   :Shocked: 

Ich hoffe mal der "Pope of Gentooland" unterliegt keinem Zölibat   :Confused: 

----------

## deejay

Ich verbinde den Messebesuch in Köln mit einem kleinen Kurzurlaub  :Smile: 

----------

## dakra

Wonach ich eigentlich oft schaue ist ein Flug nach Mallorca oder Ibiza. Ein Tag am Strand halt mal verbringen. Morgens hin. Abends zurück. Oder halt von Samstag auf Sonntag. Man kann ja durchfeiern  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Jaja, Ihr habt es gut. Mir hat Linus einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht noch bevor ich mit meiner Freundin damit anfangen konnte, soche Kurztripps zu machen. Für einen Ägypten - Urlaub hat es noch gereicht. Dannach war Schluß. Vielleicht in 10 Jahren wieder  
> 
> Was könnt Ihr daraus lernen? Auf keine Pille ist Verlass, sowohl die roten als auch die blauen - auch nicht in der Matrix  
> 
> Ich hoffe mal der "Pope of Gentooland" unterliegt keinem Zölibat  

 

Du hast deinen Sohn "Linus" genannt? Wie cool  :Smile: 

Ja ja...Pillen...die kann man vergessen...im Doppelten Sinn  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## deejay

 *dakra wrote:*   

> Wonach ich eigentlich oft schaue ist ein Flug nach Mallorca oder Ibiza. Ein Tag am Strand halt mal verbringen. Morgens hin. Abends zurück. Oder halt von Samstag auf Sonntag. Man kann ja durchfeiern 

 

Jo, auch nicht schlecht  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

 *dakra wrote:*   

> Wonach ich eigentlich oft schaue ist ein Flug nach Mallorca oder Ibiza. Ein Tag am Strand halt mal verbringen. Morgens hin. Abends zurück. Oder halt von Samstag auf Sonntag. Man kann ja durchfeiern 

 

Grüß mal den Kollegen von mir, der beinahe vom Mähdrescher überfahren worden ist. Ich glaube Jürgen heißt er oder so ..

----------

## dakra

Was war das erste Wort was dein Sohn gesagt hat? Mama? Papa? Tux?

Ich hoffe er hat einen Kuscheltux! Wenn nicht sponsor ich gerne einen Teil dazu. Mit so einem Namen braucht man einen Kuscheltux!

PS: Jeder "gute" Mensch sollte eigentlich einen Kuscheltux besitzen  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *dakra wrote:*   

> Was war das erste Wort was dein Sohn gesagt hat? Mama? Papa? Tux?
> 
> Ich hoffe er hat einen Kuscheltux! Wenn nicht sponsor ich gerne einen Teil dazu. Mit so einem Namen braucht man einen Kuscheltux!
> 
> PS: Jeder "gute" Mensch sollte eigentlich einen Kuscheltux besitzen 

 

Hast du da auch schon was in der engeren Auswahl?

Ich muss bald mal so nen kleines süßes Kuscheltier verschenken...

Bin also für jede Idee offen  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## Erdie

 *dakra wrote:*   

> Was war das erste Wort was dein Sohn gesagt hat? Mama? Papa? Tux?
> 
> Ich hoffe er hat einen Kuscheltux! Wenn nicht sponsor ich gerne einen Teil dazu. Mit so einem Namen braucht man einen Kuscheltux!
> 
> PS: Jeder "gute" Mensch sollte eigentlich einen Kuscheltux besitzen 

 

http://www.erdie.de  :Cool: 

Den 1m großen hat er auch   :Shocked: 

Ist aber nicht auf dem Bild

----------

## nikaya

 *dakra wrote:*   

> Was war das erste Wort was dein Sohn gesagt hat? Mama? Papa? Tux?
> 
> 

 

Hat er schon sein erstes Skript fertig?

----------

## dakra

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du da auch schon was in der engeren Auswahl?
> 
> Ich muss bald mal so nen kleines süßes Kuscheltier verschenken...
> ...

 

Also ich würde entweder den normalen 15cm Tux verschenken, wenn es für Weihnachten ist gibt es noch die abnehmbare Weihnachtsmannmütze. Hat mein Ex-Ausbilder zu Hause gehabt. Muss ich mir auch noch irgendwann besorgen. z.B. hier

Hier noch besser

Oder den Firefox, auch knuddelig. Weiß nur nicht mehr wo ich den gesehen habe. Meine Schwägerin hat ihn bekommen.

----------

## Erdie

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *dakra wrote:*   Was war das erste Wort was dein Sohn gesagt hat? Mama? Papa? Tux?
> 
>  
> 
> Hat er schon sein erstes Skript fertig?

 

Nein, er hat sich als KDE Ver-konfigurationsexperte etabliert. Ich war noch nie so froh, daß Linux als Multiusersystem ausgelegt worden ist. Manchmal entdeckt er auch Features, von denen ich nichts wußte.

An alle, die jetzt Bedenken haben, wir passen schon auf und er ist den ganzen Tag im Kindergarten. Abends lechtzt er dannach, eindlich mal an den "Puter" zu dürfen. Mit der Befehlhistory der bash konnte er schon mit  2 Jahren umgehen. Windows verwirrt Ihn eher ..

----------

## dakra

Ich freu mich schon darauf wenn er seinen eigenen Account hier hat  :Smile: 

Mit wieviel Jahren wird er sein eigenes Gentoo wohl aufsetzen?

Erziehe ihn gut, dann kann er gleich schon in der Grundschule die Leute für Linux begeistern  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> An alle, die jetzt Bedenken haben, wir passen schon auf und er ist den ganzen Tag im Kindergarten. Abends lechtzt er dannach, eindlich mal an den "Puter" zu dürfen.

 

Zumindest legt ihr großen Wert auf Sicherheit, z.B. vor den schädlichen Abstrahlungen des Monitors... Lobenswert! Übrigens auch sehr cool: Generation Internet  :Smile: Last edited by slick on Fri Sep 29, 2006 8:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Erdie

Der steckt im Sicherheit alle Erzieherinnen im Kindergarten (vorher Krippe) EDV-mäßig in die Tasche. Das einzige Manko ist noch, daß er nicht lesen oder schreiben kann. Die nötigen Passwörter zum Einloggen genügen noch nicht den Sicherheitsanforderungen.

----------

## dakra

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Der steckt im Sicherheit alle Erzieherinnen im Kindergarten (vorher Krippe) EDV-mäßig in die Tasche. Das einzige Manko ist noch, daß er nicht lesen oder schreiben kann. Die nötigen Passwörter zum Einloggen genügen noch nicht den Sicherheitsanforderungen.

 

Kauft Euch doch so einen Daumenscanner  :Wink: 

Dann noch IBM ViaVoice. Dann kann er dem Puter alles diktieren  :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

 *dakra wrote:*   

> Ich freu mich schon darauf wenn er seinen eigenen Account hier hat 
> 
> [...]

 

Und wieviele Beiträge er dann haben wird, wenn er dann älter ist  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakra

 *deejay wrote:*   

>  *dakra wrote:*   Ich freu mich schon darauf wenn er seinen eigenen Account hier hat 
> 
> [...] 
> 
> Und wieviele Beiträge er dann haben wird, wenn er dann älter ist 

 

Und was er dann von uns denken wird, wenn er diesen Thread entdeckt.

Was sowieso derzeitig die Welt von uns denkt, das wir in diesen Thread schreiben, würde mich interessieren. Der Gedanke macht mir etwas Angst  :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

 *dakra wrote:*   

>  *deejay wrote:*    *dakra wrote:*   Ich freu mich schon darauf wenn er seinen eigenen Account hier hat 
> 
> [...] 
> 
> Und wieviele Beiträge er dann haben wird, wenn er dann älter ist  
> ...

 

Hehe, jo, wäre schon irgendwie lustig, wenn man das dann bspw. so in 20 Jahren mal liest  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakra

 *deejay wrote:*   

>  *dakra wrote:*    *deejay wrote:*    *dakra wrote:*   Ich freu mich schon darauf wenn er seinen eigenen Account hier hat 
> 
> [...] 
> 
> Und wieviele Beiträge er dann haben wird, wenn er dann älter ist  
> ...

 

Wir könnten den Thread auf eine CD,DVD,SD-Karte, Diskette, Magnetband u. Ä. speichern. Dann vergraben. 20 Jahre real life genießen. Dann wieder ausbuddeln und hoffen das es dann noch Geräte dafür die gibt, die Dinger zu lesen.

----------

## Erdie

 *dakra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wieviele Beiträge er dann haben wird, wenn er dann älter ist 
> 
> Und was er dann von uns denken wird, wenn er diesen Thread entdeckt.
> ...

 

Was machst Du Dir Gedanken über etwas, was gar nicht mehr existiert?  Wir sind gelöscht, hat du das vergessen? Die Anderswelt kennt die Matrix nicht. Das hat auch entfernt mit Schrödingers Katze zu tun .. aber so weit möchte ich jetzt nicht gehen ..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## deejay

 *dakra wrote:*   

>  *deejay wrote:*    *dakra wrote:*    *deejay wrote:*    *dakra wrote:*   Ich freu mich schon darauf wenn er seinen eigenen Account hier hat 
> 
> [...] 
> 
> Und wieviele Beiträge er dann haben wird, wenn er dann älter ist  
> ...

 

Wollt ich auch grad sagen, wenn denn dann die "alte" Technik mit der "neuen" kompatibel ist  :Smile: 

Aber ich schätze mal schon, das wir das hinbekommen.  :Very Happy:  hehe -> Unmöglich gibts nicht!!

----------

## dakra

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was machst Du Dir Gedanken über etwas, was gar nicht mehr existiert?  Wir sind gelöscht, hat du das vergessen? Die Anderswelt kennt die Matrix nicht. Das hat auch entfernt mit Schrödingers Katze zu tun .. aber so weit möchte ich jetzt nicht gehen .. 

 

Eine Katze zu töten/nicht zu töten? Traust dich doch nur nicht die Kiste aufzumachen  :Wink: 

@deejay: Gentoo User kriegen alles hin  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

@deejay:

Ich habe aus nicht-genannten Quellen erfahren, daß Quoting - Marathons nur sehr, sehr ungern von den Mods (oder wie heißen die kleinen Tierchen mit dem Rüssel.. ?   :Laughing:  ) gesehen werden. Sei besser vorsichtig, damit uns dieser Thread noch länger erhalten bleibt   :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Jetzt mal was echt ernsthaftes:

Ich arbeite an einem Science Fiction Hörspiel. Wer traut sich zu, gut zu sprechen, eine Rolle zu übernehmen und verfügt über entsprechendes Audio Equipment um dem Project beizusteuern. Ausserdem wäre ich über Mitarbeit an der Story nicht abgeneigt. Aber Vorsicht - meine Qualitätsansprüche sind hoch   :Razz: 

----------

## deejay

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> @deejay:
> 
> Ich habe aus nicht-genannten Quellen erfahren, daß Quoting - Marathons nur sehr, sehr ungern von den Mods (oder wie heißen die kleinen Tierchen mit dem Rüssel.. ?   ) gesehen werden. Sei besser vorsichtig, damit uns dieser Thread noch länger erhalten bleibt  

 

hehe, der Thread kann doch nicht gelöscht werden, ist er doch schon längst ^^

Er existiert doch eigentlich gar nicht  :Smile:  In der Matrix existiert doch nichts wirklich.

Alles nur ein Vorspielen einer nicht existenten Realität  :Very Happy: 

----------

## deejay

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Jetzt mal was echt ernsthaftes:
> 
> Ich arbeite an einem Science Fiction Hörspiel. Wer traut sich zu, gut zu sprechen, eine Rolle zu übernehmen und verfügt über entsprechendes Audio Equipment um dem Project beizusteuern. Ausserdem wäre ich über Mitarbeit an der Story nicht abgeneigt. Aber Vorsicht - meine Qualitätsansprüche sind hoch  

 

Jetzt werd mal nicht zu Off Topic hier   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakra

 *deejay wrote:*   

> hehe, der Thread kann doch nicht gelöscht werden, ist er doch schon längst ^^
> 
> Er existiert doch eigentlich gar nicht  In der Matrix existiert doch nichts wirklich.
> 
> Alles nur eine Illusion einer nicht existenten Realität 

 

Aber dieser nicht existente Thread hat dafür gesorgt, dass eine Freundin gesagt ich wäre jetzt total durchgedreht. Ich hätte ihr davon nicht erzählen sollen. Sie hat es zwar mit schmunzeln gesagt, aber dennoch gesagt. Als ich Inte davon berichtet habe, kamen lustige Geräusche übers Telefon.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *dakra wrote:*   

>  *deejay wrote:*   hehe, der Thread kann doch nicht gelöscht werden, ist er doch schon längst ^^
> 
> Er existiert doch eigentlich gar nicht  In der Matrix existiert doch nichts wirklich.
> 
> Alles nur eine Illusion einer nicht existenten Realität  
> ...

 

Immer wenn ich diesen Thread erwähne, verdreht meine Freundin die Augen  :Smile: 

Aber ich find sowas richtig gut. Denn jeder anderer Thread erlaubt so nen bissel Geplänkel nicht.

Außerdem lernt man sich ein bisschen privat kennen  :Smile: 

Ich merke zum Beispiel, dass ihr noch verrückter seid, als ich dachte  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## dakra

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Immer wenn ich diesen Thread erwähne, verdreht meine Freundin die Augen 
> 
> Aber ich find sowas richtig gut. Denn jeder anderer Thread erlaubt so nen bissel Geplänkel nicht.
> ...

 

Wir verrückt? Wir sind nicht normal, benutzen ja Gentoo. Ich würde eher sagen Elite!   :Cool: 

Nur die Elite darf sich soetwas erlauben   :Very Happy: 

----------

## deejay

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Immer wenn ich diesen Thread erwähne, verdreht meine Freundin die Augen 
> 
> Aber ich find sowas richtig gut. Denn jeder anderer Thread erlaubt so nen bissel Geplänkel nicht.
> ...

 

Hehe, die Reaktion teste ich nachher auch mal. Ich mache den ultimativen Test und erzähle meiner Freundin von diesem Thread hier. Mal sehen, was passiert  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe im Diskussionsforum schon den Eindruck, daß ein gemäßigtest Geplänkel toleriert wird. Wir habe ja euch kein deutsches OFF-TOPIC Forum. Wäre mal ein Verbesserungsvorschlag. Die Mods (oder heißen die Agenten  :Wink:  ) mögen mich berichtigen, falls nötig.

@Mods: Habt Ihr denn immer auch Eure schwarzen Sonnenbrillen auf?

----------

## dakra

 *deejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hehe, die Reaktion teste ich nachher auch mal. Ich mache den ultimativen Test und erzähle meiner Freundin von diesem Thread hier. Mal sehen, was passiert 

 

Kannst sie ja mal nen Kommentar hier reinschreiben lassen.

Und fragen ob so verrückte aussehen? GSC 2006 Review

Kannst gleich noch fragen ob sie sich trauen würde mit dir das nächste mal sowas mitzumachen  :Wink: 

Wir beissen auch nicht, nur wenn man es wünscht  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Vorschlag: Wir könnten uns das in Freenode einen channel aufmachen, da kann ich dann aber nur abends. Irgendwann wird dieser Thread tot sind, das ist sicher so traurig das auch klingen mag. Es gibt auch eine Nicht-Existens in der Nicht-Existenz. Das ganze läßt sich solange verschachteln wie es Dimensionen im Hilbertraum gibt.

----------

## deejay

 *dakra wrote:*   

>  *deejay wrote:*   
> 
> Hehe, die Reaktion teste ich nachher auch mal. Ich mache den ultimativen Test und erzähle meiner Freundin von diesem Thread hier. Mal sehen, was passiert  
> 
> Kannst sie ja mal nen Kommentar hier reinschreiben lassen.
> ...

 

hehe, ich geb mein Bestes  :Smile: 

----------

## deejay

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Vorschlag: Wir könnten uns das in Freenode einen channel aufmachen, da kann ich dann aber nur abends. Irgendwann wird dieser Thread tot sind, das ist sicher so traurig das auch klingen mag. Es gibt auch eine Nicht-Existens in der Nicht-Existenz. Das ganze läßt sich solange verschachteln wie es Dimensionen im Hilbertraum gibt.

 

klar, IRC Channnel klingt gut

#bitte-loeschen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Immer wenn ich diesen Thread erwähne, verdreht meine Freundin die Augen 

 

++

 *deejay wrote:*   

> #bitte-loeschen

 

Bin (heute nachmittag/abend) dabei...

----------

## deejay

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Immer wenn ich diesen Thread erwähne, verdreht meine Freundin die Augen  
> 
> ++
> 
>  *deejay wrote:*   #bitte-loeschen 
> ...

 

Jo, werd heut Nachmittag auch mal reinschauen  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich werde heute abend ab 10 Uhr dabei sein können

----------

## dakra

 *deejay wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Vorschlag: Wir könnten uns das in Freenode einen channel aufmachen, da kann ich dann aber nur abends. Irgendwann wird dieser Thread tot sind, das ist sicher so traurig das auch klingen mag. Es gibt auch eine Nicht-Existens in der Nicht-Existenz. Das ganze läßt sich solange verschachteln wie es Dimensionen im Hilbertraum gibt. 
> 
> klar, IRC Channnel klingt gut
> 
> #bitte-loeschen 

 

Langsam kriege ich wirklich etwas Angst!

----------

## Finswimmer

 *deejay wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   Immer wenn ich diesen Thread erwähne, verdreht meine Freundin die Augen  
> 
> ++
> 
>  *deejay wrote:*   #bitte-loeschen 
> ...

 

Aber nicht, dass dann dieser Thread hier einschläft!!

----------

## b3cks

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *deejay wrote:*    *slick wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   Immer wenn ich diesen Thread erwähne, verdreht meine Freundin die Augen  
> 
> ++
> 
>  *deejay wrote:*   #bitte-loeschen 
> ...

 

Keine Sorge, wird nur ein schnellerer Fork. Leute, die IRC meiden, werden sich weiterhin hier rumtreiben.

----------

## Finswimmer

Wie ist das?

Ich meld mich mit

```

irssi -c irc.freenode.org -n Finswimmer
```

an, und gehe in #bitte-loeschen?

Oder gibt es da auch mehrere "Netze"?

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Abends lechtzt er dannach, eindlich mal an den "Puter" zu dürfen. Mit der Befehlhistory der bash konnte er schon mit  2 Jahren umgehen. Windows verwirrt Ihn eher ..

 

Und ich kann bestätigen das Linus schon eine sehr dedizierte und qualifizierte Meinung über diverse Themen hat. Er drückt sich nur noch etwas sehr prosahaft aus und kommt nicht direkt auf den Punkt  :Wink: 

 *deejay wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   @deejay:
> 
> Ich habe aus nicht-genannten Quellen erfahren, daß Quoting - Marathons nur sehr, sehr ungern von den Mods (oder wie heißen die kleinen Tierchen mit dem Rüssel.. ?   ) gesehen werden. Sei besser vorsichtig, damit uns dieser Thread noch länger erhalten bleibt   
> 
> hehe, der Thread kann doch nicht gelöscht werden, ist er doch schon längst ^^

 

Es geht hier speziell um das Quoten einer Quote in der auf eine gequotete Antwort eines vorhergehenden Quotes referenziert wird ...

sind der Lesbarkeit nicht wirklich zuträglich.

Und gelockt werden kann der Thread in der parallelen Matrix in der er sehr wohl exisitert durchaus noch; lediglich das Löschen würde zum gefürchteten kernel oops (in diesem Fall beider Matrixinstanzen) führen.

----------

## Erdie

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Keine Sorge, wird nur ein schnellerer Fork. Leute, die IRC meiden, werden sich weiterhin hier rumtreiben.

 

Ich hatte das eher als eine Backup Lösung betrachtet, wenn dieser Thread eine Metalöschung/sperrung erfährt.

----------

## franzf

 *deejay wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Vorschlag: Wir könnten uns das in Freenode einen channel aufmachen, da kann ich dann aber nur abends. Irgendwann wird dieser Thread tot sind, das ist sicher so traurig das auch klingen mag. Es gibt auch eine Nicht-Existens in der Nicht-Existenz. Das ganze läßt sich solange verschachteln wie es Dimensionen im Hilbertraum gibt. 
> 
> klar, IRC Channnel klingt gut
> 
> #bitte-loeschen 

 

Naja, nen neuen chanel braucht man da nicht unbedingt  :Wink: 

Wie wärs wenn wir regelmäßig #gentoo.de aufmischen?   :Laughing: 

----------

## dakra

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, nen neuen chanel braucht man da nicht unbedingt 
> 
> Wie wärs wenn wir regelmäßig #gentoo.de aufmischen?  

 

Dann landet das alles bei german-bash.org

Lustig wäre es aber  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Naja, nen neuen chanel braucht man da nicht unbedingt 
> 
> Wie wärs wenn wir regelmäßig #gentoo.de aufmischen?  

 

Ich denke im Sinne dieses Threads wäre schon ein eigener Channel, denn wir wollen ja nicht Normalsterbliche mit unserer Matrix den Tag verderben. Auf gut deutsch, warum zum rumblödenen die offiziellen stören, muß nicht sein. Andererseits ist in #gentoo-anfaenger ab und an auch witziges OT, rechtfertigt aber auch keinen Ansturm der Chaoten auf den Channel  :Wink: 

Edith sagt übrigens:

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich hatte das eher als eine Backup Lösung betrachtet, wenn dieser Thread eine Metalöschung/sperrung erfährt.

 

Warum nicht einen Gentoo-(Fun-)User-Blog aufmachen. Da kann jeder sich seine Seele auskotzen ohne das es jemand stört. Ist nur die Frage wer das hosten und supporten soll, von Seite der offiziellen kann man das nicht verlangen. Aber ab und an was sinnbefreites von mir geben, da wär ich dabei...Last edited by slick on Fri Sep 29, 2006 10:36 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dakra

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich denke im Sinne dieses Threads wäre schon ein eigener Channel, denn wir wollen ja nicht Normalsterbliche mit unserer Matrix den Tag verderben. Auf gut deutsch, warum zum rumblödenen die offiziellen stören, muß nicht sein. Andererseits ist in #gentoo-anfaenger ab und an auch witziges OT, rechtfertigt aber auch keinen Ansturm der Chaoten auf den Channel 

 

Wieso stören? Wie erweitern ihren Horizont  :Wink:  Das wollen sie. Ich sag mir das gerade die ganze Zeit  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *deejay wrote:*   

> klar, IRC Channnel klingt gut
> 
> #bitte-loeschen 

 

Channel steht, müssen nur noch die Leute kommen  :Wink: 

Finswimmer ist noch da, ich muss weg.

Bis heut abend  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

lol..in diesem thread schreibt echt jeder über alles und was neues...

----------

## Finswimmer

Wir müssen den Channel nur irgendwie dauerhaft reservieren oder so.

Naja...Ich bin noch ein bissel da  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## Erdie

ab 10 Uhr kann ich übernehmen.

Bitte Vorschläge für die Domain, ich habe gerade geschaut: gentoo-bloedel.de ist noch nicht reserviert. Es gibt schon sehr günstige Domains, können  wir nicht zusammenschmeissen, dann tut gar nciht weh.

gentoo-blog.de ist auch noch frei

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wir müssen den Channel nur irgendwie dauerhaft reservieren oder so.
> 
> Naja...Ich bin noch ein bissel da 
> 
> Tobi

 

da simma dabei....  :Wink: 

----------

## dakra

Bin auch drin  :Wink: 

----------------------------------------------------------------

whoooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmm

zing zing

<-- Level Up  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> ab 10 Uhr kann ich übernehmen.
> 
> Bitte Vorschläge für die Domain, ich habe gerade geschaut: gentoo-bloedel.de ist noch nicht reserviert. Es gibt schon sehr günstige Domains, können  wir nicht zusammenschmeissen, dann tut gar nciht weh.
> 
> gentoo-blog.de ist auch noch frei

 

gentoo-sinnfrei.com  :Wink: 

Bzw. vielleicht einfach den e.V. fragen. sinnfrei.gentoo.de als Sub-Domain. Dazu ein bisschen Space und das ganze gegen eine Spende.

----------

## SkaaliaN

aber nich solche beiträge wie es beim CCC gibt *G* ->>75  pro Jahr..Das ist ja echt total übertrieben.. Die Datenschleuder ist soooo toll auch nicht.

mfg

----------

## mrsteven

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> ab 10 Uhr kann ich übernehmen.
> 
> Bitte Vorschläge für die Domain, ich habe gerade geschaut: gentoo-bloedel.de ist noch nicht reserviert. Es gibt schon sehr günstige Domains, können  wir nicht zusammenschmeissen, dann tut gar nciht weh.
> 
> gentoo-blog.de ist auch noch frei

 

SPAM!!!! Tragt eure Organisierspiele woanders aus, das hier ist ein Blödelthread!!!!111EinsElf!!1!!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Erdie

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SPAM!!!! Tragt eure Organisierspiele woanders aus, das hier ist ein Blödelthread!!!!111EinsElf!!1!! 

 

Schwachsinn und Chaos will auch vernünftig organisiert werden.

sinnfrei.gentoo.org als Komikerseite wäre wirklich nicht schlecht. Gute Idee

----------

## slick

Also habe mir gerade testhalber einen Account bei blogger.com aufgemacht. Man kann zwar mehrere Autoren pro Blog zulassen, allerdings gibts immernoch keine Tags für Posts. Find ich blöd. Jemand hier der ernsthaft Interesse an einem Multi-Autoren Fun-Blog hätte? Bessere Ideen als Blogger.com? (Hosten kann man den ja später immernoch irgendwo.) (Deutsche Blogs mag ich nicht so wegen der Impressumspflicht.)

----------

## Erdie

 *slick wrote:*   

> Also habe mir gerade testhalber einen Account bei blogger.com aufgemacht. Man kann zwar mehrere Autoren pro Blog zulassen, allerdings gibts immernoch keine Tags für Posts. Find ich blöd. Jemand hier der ernsthaft Interesse an einem Multi-Autoren Fun-Blog hätte? Bessere Ideen als Blogger.com? (Hosten kann man den ja später immernoch irgendwo.) (Deutsche Blogs mag ich nicht so wegen der Impressumspflicht.)

 

Wenn das ganze ohne Scripting geht, könnten wir es erstmal auf erdie.de testen. Leider unterstützt mein Provider kein Scipting.

----------

## slick

Also blogger möchte zum externen publizieren einen ftp oder sftp-account. Dann sollte das ohne scripting gehen. Ich werd das mal antesten... eine Wunsch-Domain habe ich auch noch zur Verfügung. Können gern über sowas verhandeln, allerdings  muss dann wirklich Resonanz da sein, sonst verbrate ich ja die Domain umsonst.

Also meine Vorstellung ist so, der Blog wird auf blogger.com geschrieben und dann auf $domain veröffentlicht. Wer möchte bekommt dann einen Account und kann mittexten. Fertig.

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin dabei   :Smile: 

----------

## deejay

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinnfrei.gentoo.org als Komikerseite wäre wirklich nicht schlecht. Gute Idee

 

Klingt gut  :Smile: 

Übringens, bin dem Channel auch grad beigetreten --> #bitte-loeschen

Gruß

deejay

----------

## nikaya

Da ja jetzt alle im irc sind und hier niemand mehr postet kann der Thread ja nun endlich gelöscht werden.

Also:

--Bitte löschen--

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Da ja jetzt alle im irc sind und hier niemand mehr postet kann der Thread ja nun endlich gelöscht werden.
> 
> Also:
> 
> --Bitte löschen--

 

Ich bin wie Schrödingers Katze. Ich bin in Beidem.

Du willst mich doch nicht töten, indem eins gelöscht wird?

Tobi

----------

## xraver

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Da ja jetzt alle im irc sind und hier niemand mehr postet kann der Thread ja nun endlich gelöscht werden.
> 
> Also:
> 
> --Bitte löschen--

 

Stop, in welchem sinnfreien channel find ich euch denn? Server bitte auch. thx

----------

## slick

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil... irc.freenode.org #bitte-loeschenLast edited by slick on Fri Sep 29, 2006 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikaya

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stop, in welchem sinnfreien channel find ich euch denn? Server bitte auch. thx

 

Lies mal etwas weiter oben:

irc.freenode.org

#bitte-loeschen

Ist aber nicht so lustig dort.  :Laughing: 

----------

## xraver

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   
> 
> Stop, in welchem sinnfreien channel find ich euch denn? Server bitte auch. thx 
> 
> Lies mal etwas weiter oben:
> ...

 

Da wer ich doch gleich mal den IRC-Clienten anwerfen.

Hab mich fürher viel im IRC-Net (irc.fu-berlin.de /irc.freenet.de un CO) in einigen Channels rumgetrieben.Das waren noch zeiten - als files noch im IRC getauscht wurden....

----------

## xraver

```
* Verbunden. Anmeldevorgang läuft...

* *** Looking up your hostname...

* *** Checking ident

* *** No identd (auth) response

* *** Found your hostname

* *** Banned:  Tor access to freenode is via a hidden service (mejokbp2brhw4omd.onion). Please see URL freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml for more info. Thanks! (2006/08/28 00.21)

* Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Banned)

* Getrennt (Gegenseite hat den Socket geschlossen).
```

Öhm ja  :Wink: 

Tor mag man da wohl nicht.

Mal http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor ansehen.

----------

## dakra

Wir könnten ja die Logs hier posten  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Da ja jetzt alle im irc sind [...]

 

IHR SCHWEINE!!!

// Edit

Boah, und dann auch noch irc.freenude.org

habt wohl kein Geld, was?!?

// Edit 2

Öhm... IRC heißt schon intergalaktischer Rammel Club, oder?

----------

## b3cks

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Da wer ich doch gleich mal den IRC-Clienten anwerfen.
> 
> Hab mich fürher viel im IRC-Net (irc.fu-berlin.de /irc.freenet.de un CO) in einigen Channels rumgetrieben.Das waren noch zeiten - als files noch im IRC getauscht wurden....

 

Werden die heute auch noch... Professionell aber wohl eher von einer Minderheit.

----------

## b3cks

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*   Da ja jetzt alle im irc sind [...] 
> 
> // Edit
> 
> Boah, und dann auch noch irc.freenude.org
> ...

 

Sind doch alles anarchistische Öko-Kommunisten*... Die haben kein Geld!  :Wink: 

*) Ich weiß, dass die Auflistung unlogisch ist. Ich wollte auch nur die häufigsten politischen Vorurteile in einem Satz bringen. ^^

----------

## dakra

Aufmerksamkeit!

Ihr könnt Euch ruhig in den IRC trauen. Ich betrinke mich zumindestens gerade da   :Laughing: 

----------

## Erdie

Die ersten gehen schon, letzte Chance ..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dakra

Erdie und ich halten fleißig die Stellung. Will uns denn keiner unterstützen. Wir trinken auch gemeinsam  :Wink:  Vielleicht gibt es auch Photos  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Als ich wieder zurück bin war der Rest natürlich am pennen! Unglaublich!  Diese Jugend heutzutage,... 

</volltrunkennachderparty>

----------

## mrsteven

*bump*

----------

## b3cks

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> *bump*

 

Kein Grund zu bumpen. Verwarnung!   :Cool: 

----------

## dakra

Ihr seid wach aber nicht im IRC. Traut ihr euch nicht?

----------

## nikaya

 *dakra wrote:*   

> Ihr seid wach aber nicht im IRC. Traut ihr euch nicht?

 

Ist mir zu brutal da.Du und slick --> da habe ich Angst dass mir was an den Kopf fliegt.  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## b3cks

 *dakra wrote:*   

> Ihr seid wach aber nicht im IRC. Traut ihr euch nicht?

 

Zeitverschwendung. RL gibt es ja auch noch... Zumindest für einige.

----------

## Erdie

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *dakra wrote:*   Ihr seid wach aber nicht im IRC. Traut ihr euch nicht? 
> 
> Zeitverschwendung. RL gibt es ja auch noch... Zumindest für einige.

 

RL? - wo gibt es sowas? Meinst Du damit ausserhalb der Matrix? Kennst Du einen Ausgang? Du Verräter !

----------

## deejay

Vielleicht ist er ja der Schlüsselmeister  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Vielleicht ist er ja der Schlüsselmeister 

 

Wenn ja soll er hier mal vorbei schauen, das Schloss in unserer Haustür ist put (Beim Umdrehen des Schlüssels bis Anschlag schaut noch 2mm vom Bolzen aus seinem Schlupfspalt raus). Und der doooofe Hausbesitzer rumpelt überall rum (ist echt ein RV...) aber das Schloss repariert der net  :Razz: 

ALSO HIER HER!!!

/// Edit: ERSTER auf Seite 16  :Razz: 

----------

## AngelM

Ein lob an dich.

----------

## nikaya

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /// Edit: ERSTER auf Seite 16 

 

Ich habe im irc behauptet dass dieser Thread die 20 Seiten nicht schafft.Straft mich lügen.

----------

## b3cks

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Vielleicht ist er ja der Schlüsselmeister 

 

Pssscht, nicht immer alles verraten! Ich verschwinde dann auch mal wieder in die Außenwelt.

Mettbrötchen für die Party machen...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## deejay

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *deejay wrote:*   Vielleicht ist er ja der Schlüsselmeister  
> 
> Pssscht, nicht immer alles verraten! Ich verschwinde dann auch mal wieder in die Außenwelt.
> 
> Mettbrötchen für die Party machen... 

 

Mettbötchen hatte ich heute auch schon  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *deejay wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*    *deejay wrote:*   Vielleicht ist er ja der Schlüsselmeister  
> 
> Pssscht, nicht immer alles verraten! Ich verschwinde dann auch mal wieder in die Außenwelt.
> 
> Mettbrötchen für die Party machen...  
> ...

 

Und die gehen nicht unter?

----------

## deejay

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *deejay wrote:*    *b3cks wrote:*    *deejay wrote:*   Vielleicht ist er ja der Schlüsselmeister  
> 
> Pssscht, nicht immer alles verraten! Ich verschwinde dann auch mal wieder in die Außenwelt.
> 
> Mettbrötchen für die Party machen...  
> ...

 

unter?

----------

## franzf

 *deejay wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Und die gehen nicht unter? 
> 
> unter?

 

 *Quote:*   

> Mettbötchen hatte ich heute auch schon 

 

----------

## nikaya

franzf ist nämlich unser oberster Rechtschreibwächter in der Matrix.

----------

## franzf

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> franzf ist nämlich unser oberster Rechtschreibwächter in der Matrix.

 Awa, gibbet sowas?

Ich fühl mich geehrt  :Smile: 

----------

## nikaya

Bist hiermit dazu ernannt.  :Laughing: 

BTW:Es heißt gibt es -- und nicht gibbet.  :Razz: 

----------

## franzf

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Bist hiermit dazu ernannt. 
> 
> BTW:Es heißt gibt es -- und nicht gibbet. 

 

Bist du der Rechtschreibwächter? nein? also lass das!  :Laughing: 

----------

## nikaya

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bist du der Rechtschreibwächter? nein? also lass das! 

 

Ich bitte ergebenst um Verzeihung Eure Hochnäsigkeit.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   
> 
> Bist du der Rechtschreibwächter? nein? also lass das!  
> 
> Ich bitte ergebenst um Verzeihung Eure Hochnäsigkeit. 

 

Wenn daan schon Hochnäsigstkeit, bitteschön!

// edit:

Fehler in der Matriks, sry, ist korigeirt...Last edited by franzf on Sat Sep 30, 2006 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sohalt

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wenn dan schon Hochnäsigstkeit, bitteschön!

 fraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanzF!!!

----------

## nikaya

 *sohalt wrote:*   

> fraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanzF!!!

 

Er schreibt sich nur mit einem "a" und einem kleinen "f".

----------

## sohalt

oh... tut mir ja leit...

----------

## franzf

 *sohalt wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Wenn dan schon Hochnäsigstkeit, bitteschön! fraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanzF!!!

 

Fehler behoben. Pöhse Matriks...

----------

## sohalt

ok, so ist besser. danke

----------

## amne

Als Duplikat von

```
irc.freenode.net

#bitte-loeschen
```

geschlossen.  :Wink: 

Sprich: Bitte dort weiterunterhalten, ist resourcenschonender.

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> [14:51:41] <franz> können eigentlich mods und admins noch in geschlossene Threads posten?

 

Ja, und damit wäre das auch geklärt... Over and out.

----------

## nikaya

--Bitte löschen --

Hatte mich versehen,sorry.

----------

## slick

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> --Bitte löschen --

 

Geht das schon wieder los ... *kopfschüttel*

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *john.doe wrote:*   --Bitte löschen -- Geht das schon wieder los ... *kopfschüttel*
> 
>  

 *prust*   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## franzf

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*    *john.doe wrote:*   --Bitte löschen -- Geht das schon wieder los ... *kopfschüttel*
> 
>   *prust*   

 

Mist...

Wäre der andere (Das Original) Thread noch nicht geschlossen könnte man das jetzt dort anhängen  :Very Happy: . Eine Abspaltung dieser Diskussion würde ja nur zu einem DUP führen  :Razz: 

----------

## nikaya

@Think4UrS11,slick,franzf

Bitte zurück zu OT,oder diesen Teil abspalten und einen neuen Thread aufmachen.

----------

## franzf

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Bitte zurück zu OT,

 

Als wenn das noch nicht OT genug wäre  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *john.doe wrote:*   Bitte zurück zu OT, 
> 
> Als wenn das noch nicht OT genug wäre 

 

upps.  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ich meinte natürlich [back to topic].

Der franz sieht auch alles,und macht es auch noch publik.  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

obige 7 Posts angehangen

@john.doe: befehl ausgeführt, Sir  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

*waffen austeil*

*sich gemütlich in die Ecke stell und dem lustigen Treiben zuschau*

----------

## musv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> *waffen austeil*
> 
> *sich gemütlich in die Ecke stell und dem lustigen Treiben zuschau*

 

*Popcorn und Cola hol und dazustell*

----------

## bbgermany

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   *waffen austeil*
> 
> *sich gemütlich in die Ecke stell und dem lustigen Treiben zuschau* 
> 
> *Popcorn und Cola hol und dazustell*

 

*die 3d-Brille und Bier holen und auch dazustell*

Meine Güte, ich benehmt euch in diesem Thread wie kleine bockige Kinder. Ich warte nur noch, dass ihr euch über meine Signatur aufregt, dann wirds erst richtig lustig.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Necoro

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*    *Necoro wrote:*   *waffen austeil*
> 
> *sich gemütlich in die Ecke stell und dem lustigen Treiben zuschau* 
> 
> *Popcorn und Cola hol und dazustell* 
> ...

 

Bier ist ne gute Idee 

*kurz weggeh*

*sich ein Bier hol*

*zurückkomm*

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *bbgermany wrote:*    *musv wrote:*    *Necoro wrote:*   *waffen austeil*
> 
> *sich gemütlich in die Ecke stell und dem lustigen Treiben zuschau* 
> 
> *Popcorn und Cola hol und dazustell* 
> ...

 

räusper

----------

## Ampheus

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*    *bbgermany wrote:*    *musv wrote:*    *Necoro wrote:*   *waffen austeil*
> 
> *sich gemütlich in die Ecke stell und dem lustigen Treiben zuschau* 
> 
> *Popcorn und Cola hol und dazustell* 
> ...

 

 *rülps*

----------

## franzf

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *Necoro wrote:*    *bbgermany wrote:*    *musv wrote:*    *Necoro wrote:*   *waffen austeil*
> 
> *sich gemütlich in die Ecke stell und dem lustigen Treiben zuschau* 
> 
> *Popcorn und Cola hol und dazustell* 
> ...

 

** GÄHN ** (sry, bin seit 5 wach weil ich mit unserem jungen Kätzchen spielen muss... Maunzrakete)

An die Mods: Ist es nicht mal wieder Zeit ein paar Posts abzusplitten und in Richtung /dev/bitteloeschen zu verschieben? Dann kommt der Post auch mal wieder zu neuen Einträgen (war ja in letzter Zeit doch recht wenig los so mit solchem XXXXXXXXXL-OT)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*    *bbgermany wrote:*    *musv wrote:*    *Necoro wrote:*   *waffen austeil*
> 
> *sich gemütlich in die Ecke stell und dem lustigen Treiben zuschau* 
> 
> *Popcorn und Cola hol und dazustell* 
> ...

 

*fuäääääääärz  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## schachti

Da der Erkenntnisgewinn in diesem Thread exponentiell gegen Null konvergiert, findet sich ja vielleicht ein Mod, der hier mal zu macht oder splittet... Die "Diskussion" hat ja inzwischen weder etwas mit dem Ursprungsthema zu tun, noch führt sie zu irgendwas (außer zu zweifelhafter verbaler Defäkation).

----------

## Evildad

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ** GÄHN ** (sry, bin seit 5 wach weil ich mit unserem jungen Kätzchen spielen muss... Maunzrakete)
> 
> 

 

*Bilder anforder*

Irgendwie sind wir sehr weit vom Thema abgekommen...

----------

## Necoro

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Irgendwie sind wir sehr weit vom Thema abgekommen...

 

$FORENUSER ist dooof  :Surprised: 

(und damit sind wir wieder ontopic  :Smile: )

----------

